#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Dubio FOH Mengtafel yamaha ls9 vs. roland m400

## richard1981

Ik ben op zoek naar een nieuwe digitale FOH tafel, en heb nu twee aanbiedingen liggen een yamaha ls9 en een roland m400. Heeft er iemand ervaring met beide systemen en welke zou voor live gebruik jullie voorkeur hebben??

Alvast bedankt

----------


## nolsmit

hoi,
ik weet ook nog niet veel,maar wat ik al gezien heb van de m 400 dat bevalt me wel.
de yamaha ls 9 is een geweldige tafel maar ik denk dat de bediening van de roland overzichtelijker is en volgens mij heeft hij een touch screen zoals een digico.

ik weet alleen 1 ding zeker:roland krijgt het zwaar,
zij hebben het al eerder op deze markt geprobeerd met de vm serie die
mislukte.
echter was het wel zo dat roland zijn tijd ver vooruit was,ik mix zowel op yamaha digitale tafels (01v,02r,promix) als de roland vm 7100 series
en ik kan je echt wel zeggen: de roland klinkt veel beter en qua dynamiek
klinkt hij veel meer open als de yamaha s
er is wel een probleem:
de roland was toen een van de meest moeilijke digitale tafels op de markt
door zijn onbegrenste mogelijkheden was hij ook het meest ondoorzichtige
product dat roland ooit gemaakt heeft.
dit betekende de doodsklap voor dit produkt dat moest concureren tegen de al jaren dominerende yamaha tafels

dus hier volgt mijn mening:
ik denk dat roland door medewerking van het amerikaanse bedrijf rss geslaagd is om een geweldige tafel te ontwikkelen met de roland kwaliteit
tegen een niet te hoge prijs,ik zou hem echt eens aan de tand willen voelen.
de yamaha ls 9 krijg ik binnenkort te zien en zal ook deze tafel uitgebreid
testen
mijn voorkeur gaat naar de roland maar ik geef ook de yamaha een kans
ik zal als ik echt een concreet antwoord heb je direkt op de hoogte stellen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nolsmit

hoi,
ik weet ook nog niet veel,maar wat ik al gezien heb van de m 400 dat bevalt me wel.
de yamaha ls 9 is een geweldige tafel maar ik denk dat de bediening van de roland overzichtelijker is en volgens mij heeft hij een touch screen zoals een digico.

ik weet alleen 1 ding zeker:roland krijgt het zwaar,
zij hebben het al eerder op deze markt geprobeerd met de vm serie die
mislukte.
echter was het wel zo dat roland zijn tijd ver vooruit was,ik mix zowel op yamaha digitale tafels (01v,02r,promix) als de roland vm 7100 series
en ik kan je echt wel zeggen: de roland klinkt veel beter en qua dynamiek
klinkt hij veel meer open als de yamaha s
er is wel een probleem:
de roland was toen een van de meest moeilijke digitale tafels op de markt
door zijn onbegrenste mogelijkheden was hij ook het meest ondoorzichtige
product dat roland ooit gemaakt heeft.
dit betekende de doodsklap voor dit produkt dat moest concureren tegen de al jaren dominerende yamaha tafels

dus hier volgt mijn mening:
ik denk dat roland door medewerking van het amerikaanse bedrijf rss geslaagd is om een geweldige tafel te ontwikkelen met de roland kwaliteit
tegen een niet te hoge prijs,ik zou hem echt eens aan de tand willen voelen.
de yamaha ls 9 krijg ik binnenkort te zien en zal ook deze tafel uitgebreid
testen
mijn voorkeur gaat naar de roland maar ik geef ook de yamaha een kans
ik zal als ik echt een concreet antwoord heb je direkt op de hoogte stellen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> Ik ben op zoek naar een nieuwe digitale FOH tafel, en heb nu twee aanbiedingen liggen een yamaha ls9 en een roland m400. Heeft er iemand ervaring met beide systemen en welke zou voor live gebruik jullie voorkeur hebben??
> 
> Alvast bedankt



Heb vandaag de M400 en de digital snake systeem "live" gezien en ik moet zeggen zeer interessant. Hoe een en ander klinkt, kan ik nog niet veel over zeggen, maar de berichten van collega's zijn positief (tov Yamaha LS9).

Deze tafels liggen qua prijs dicht tegen elkaar aan, echter heeft de M400 een digitaal multi-systeem met CAT5(netwerk) kabel en input sloffen, waar in de laatste ook de preamps zitten. En zoals al door andere opgemerkt is de audio dynamischer dan de Yamaha LS9. Dus dat zijn twee grote pluspunten tov LS9.

Nadeel is wellicht toch de naam (Roland tov Yamaha) = acceptatie. Maar begreep dat er inmiddels al op voorhand 14 systemen worden uitgeleverd. Dus dat zal een kwestie van tijd zijn.

Mijn conclusie: in de prijsklassen LS9 32kanaals zou ik gaan voor de Roland M400 mede vooral door het digital snake systeem.

Ben benieuwd wat het word.

----------


## Outline

Ik zit nog steeds op een demo te wachten van de Roland... Hoop dat dat binnenkort snel gaat gebeuren want mijn interesse is zeer groot, vooral vanwege de digitale multi.

----------


## showband

Mackie heeft ook digitale multi.
En je kan het multisysteem van roland ook bij een yamaha gebruiken.

De yamaha wordt door diverse forumleden via tablet PC vanuit de zaal wireless gedaan. Vooralsnog vind ik dat wel de mooiste oplossing.

Ik zou in ieder geval niet de overweging laten sturen door de multikabel.

----------


## vasco

Precies wat Showband zegt, de digitale snake is je pre-amp en die kun je ook aan andere digitale tafels hangen. Het concole is je "remotecontroller" in het geval van digitale snake.

Het gaat er dan om dat je lekker en prettig werkt op een concole dat je ligt en die de optie's biedt die je wilt hebben/zien.

Hoor van een aantal kanten positieve dingen over de M400 maar ken hem (nog) niet behalve van plaatjes op internet. De tafels van Yamaha ken ik wel en daar kom ik altijd mee weg zonder eerst een half uur te zoeken waar alles zit. Ik ken meer techneuten die op een Yamaha zo aan de slag kunnen, systeem is breed geaccepteerd.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb ook eens zitten kijken naar de M400 van Roland.

Twee dingen zijn me echt opgevallen, ten nadele van de Roland tov de LS9 van Yamaha:

- EQ minder uitgebreid, Laag en Hoog niet (semi)-parametrisch, maar shelving.
- Alleen op de eerste 24 kanalen dynamics beschikbaar.

dit zijn voor mij toch echt punten om de M400 niet te nemen. Op een LS9 kun je pakken wat je wil per kanaal en dat vind ik toch één van de grote voordelen van digitaal mixen.

----------


## mertens

je kunt de digisnake van Roland los gebruiken aan je LS9, maar dan ga je eerst analoog/digitaal multy in. D/A multy uit. A/D LS9 in en dan nog weer terug. 
denk niet dat er dan nog wat van je te gekke sound over blijft en dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de vertraging. probeer daar maar eens een monitor's mee te mixen.

----------


## vasco

> je kunt de digisnake van Roland los gebruiken aan je LS9, maar dan ga je eerst analoog/digitaal multy in. D/A multy uit. A/D LS9 in en dan nog weer terug. 
> denk niet dat er dan nog wat van je te gekke sound over blijft en dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de vertraging. probeer daar maar eens een monitor's mee te mixen.



Nu is het alleen nog wachten tot Yamaha een MY-kaart op de markt brengt die de Roland Digital Snake ondersteunt zoals nu ook voor Ethersound, CobraNet, etc die zo in een slot van de tafel kan worden gestoken.

----------


## DiGiCowboy

En dat gaat natuurlijk niet gebeuren omdat Roland daar toestemming voor moet geven. Dit doen ze waarschijnlijk niet, omdat ze dan geen M400's meer verkopen !

----------


## showband

Roland is niet de enige fabrikant met digitale multi´s aan digitale zaaltafels.

Een firma als alesis heeft ooit een 8voudige digitale multi tot standaard bij alle recordingfirma´s weten te scoren. Er is geen enkele reden voor Roland om niet de fima te willen zijn die "de standaard" zet. Daarmee heb je een voorsprong en verkoop je per saldo meer spul. + je verdient aan licenties.

Bedenk mij ineens. Voor Yamaha is het trouwens geen enkel probleem om snel op de markt te komen met een digitale multi op basis van glasvezel en een paar ADATaansluitingen. Ben je per saldo beter uit dan met roland... Modulair van opzet, Je interfaced gelijk met de gehele recordingwereld. En goedkoop want "proven technology". Multiader glasvezel is gewoon in de handel (tot 12-voudig) Het past dan zelfs op alle oude yamaha digitale tafels....!

----------


## Outline

En waarom hebben we het dan tot nu toe niet zelf bedacht en uitgevoerd? Want dit kun je dus zelf ook zo fabriceren....

(snel patent aanvragen?)

----------


## showband

En waarom hebben we het dan tot nu toe niet zelf bedacht en uitgevoerd?

Omdat je als eigenaar van een 01V van yamaha met twee bhringer / focusrite / whatever doosjes en wat adat kabel NU AL een setup met twee digitale stageblocks kan gebruiken. Alleen volgens de heersende innovaties van de op dit forum aanwezige yamaha users stap je gelijk helemaal van multikabel af en ga je wireless. Top dat maar eens af met een (digitale) multi. :Wink: 

Kortom... als ik een yamaha zou hebben had ik waarschijnlijk wel via adatkabel een stageblock bij de drummer neergelegd.  :Smile:  Maar was ook de zaal ingegaan met een touchtabletPC.

----------


## peternotermans

Bijkomend voordeel: niemand vraagt meer of ik echt weet waar al die knopjes voor zijn  :Cool: .

Daarvoor in de plaats krijg je wel een hoop andere stomme vragen (ja die bestaan _wel_) terug, zeker als die TabletPC op de (dubbele) accu draait en dus echt draadloos blijkt te zijn...

Laatst werd ik bij een buitenoptreden 'n beetje moe van 't staan.. Toen ben ik maar met mijn "FOH tafel" op een stoeltje op 't terras gaan zitten. Zelfs de band was me ff kwijt  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

> En dat gaat natuurlijk niet gebeuren omdat Roland daar toestemming voor moet geven. Dit doen ze waarschijnlijk niet, omdat ze dan geen M400's meer verkopen !



Waarom niet?
Denk dat de verkoop van de DigiSnake zonder M400 best een aardige duit in de zak kan doen. Niet alleen de verkoop van Rolands eigen hardware maar ook verkoop van licentie's voor de insteekkaarten voor andere tafels. De tijd zal het leren.




> En waarom hebben we het dan tot nu toe niet zelf bedacht en uitgevoerd? Want dit kun je dus zelf ook zo fabriceren....



Zie http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/rec...ultikabel.html
Niet helemaal het ultieme systeem met gains op het podium maar creatief zeker wel.

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> Ik heb ook eens zitten kijken naar de M400 van Roland.
> 
> Twee dingen zijn me echt opgevallen, ten nadele van de Roland tov de LS9 van Yamaha:
> 
> - EQ minder uitgebreid, Laag en Hoog niet (semi)-parametrisch, maar shelving.
> - Alleen op de eerste 24 kanalen dynamics beschikbaar.
> 
> dit zijn voor mij toch echt punten om de M400 niet te nemen. Op een LS9 kun je pakken wat je wil per kanaal en dat vind ik toch één van de grote voordelen van digitaal mixen.



Voor de goede orde de LS9 EQ heeft ook op laag en hoog niet semi-parametrisch ofwel shelving. De M400 heeft een 5de filter die je kunt schakelen naar de keuze: LPF,HPF,notch en bandpass allen zijn variabel in te stellen. LS9 heeft als 5de filter alleen een variabele HPF. Op zich vind ik dan de EQ van de M400 meer bieden dan de LS9.

----------


## showband

Eerlijk gezegd heb ik altijd aan drie banden volparameet. Of twee banden volparameet met hi- en lo-shelving altijd voldoende gehad.

Vijf banden parameet per kanaal zou voor mij geen pre zijn. Wel een beter klinkende EQ. (Sinds ik een UAD kaart in mijn PC heb knap ik steeds af op andere digitale EQ's)

----------


## MarkRombouts

De LS9 heeft toch echt gewoon een 4band parametrische EQ, zoals volgens mij alle Yamaha Digitafels al hebben vanaf de O2r original. Daarbij heeft deze inderdaad nog een los HPF.

De Low en High band van de EQ kun je inderdaad ook schakelen naar shelving, maar is indien nodig gewoon parametrisch.

----------


## RWJ

> De LS9 heeft toch echt gewoon een 4band parametrische EQ, zoals volgens mij alle Yamaha Digitafels al hebben vanaf de O2r original. Daarbij heeft deze inderdaad nog een los HPF.
> 
> De Low en High band van de EQ kun je inderdaad ook schakelen naar shelving, maar is indien nodig gewoon parametrisch.



De M400 heeft inderdaad alleen shelving laag en hoog maar ervaring leert dat je deze bijna nooit parametrisch gebruikt

----------


## RWJ

> Voor de goede orde de LS9 EQ heeft ook op laag en hoog niet semi-parametrisch ofwel shelving. De M400 heeft een 5de filter die je kunt schakelen naar de keuze: LPF,HPF,notch en bandpass allen zijn variabel in te stellen. LS9 heeft als 5de filter alleen een variabele HPF. Op zich vind ik dan de EQ van de M400 meer bieden dan de LS9.



En de M400 klinkt beter als LS9 heb er al mee gewerkt/getest, het hoog klinkt veel mooier en meer "ruimte" in je galmen, en het display van de M400 is echt veel beter als van de LS9.

----------


## RWJ

> Roland is niet de enige fabrikant met digitale multi´s aan digitale zaaltafels.
> 
> Een firma als alesis heeft ooit een 8voudige digitale multi tot standaard bij alle recordingfirma´s weten te scoren. Er is geen enkele reden voor Roland om niet de fima te willen zijn die "de standaard" zet. Daarmee heb je een voorsprong en verkoop je per saldo meer spul. + je verdient aan licenties.
> 
> Bedenk mij ineens. Voor Yamaha is het trouwens geen enkel probleem om snel op de markt te komen met een digitale multi op basis van glasvezel en een paar ADATaansluitingen. Ben je per saldo beter uit dan met roland... Modulair van opzet, Je interfaced gelijk met de gehele recordingwereld. En goedkoop want "proven technology". Multiader glasvezel is gewoon in de handel (tot 12-voudig) Het past dan zelfs op alle oude yamaha digitale tafels....!



Waarom doet Yamaha dat dan niet, zit al jaren te wachten op een digitale multi oplossing van Yamaha, is er nog steeds niet althans niet zo betaalbaar als Roland nu. Kleinste systeem van Yamaha > 20.000,00 euro alleen het multi systeem. En de Adat oplossing moet je nog steeds naar je pre-amps toe om je gain in te stellen volgens mij en langer als 10 mtr geen garantie! Lijkt Roland me toch wel aardige optie.

----------


## paulschreuder

> Mackie heeft ook digitale multi.
> En je kan het multisysteem van roland ook bij een yamaha gebruiken.
> 
> De yamaha wordt door diverse forumleden via tablet PC vanuit de zaal wireless gedaan. Vooralsnog vind ik dat wel de mooiste oplossing.
> 
> Ik zou in ieder geval niet de overweging laten sturen door de multikabel.





[FONT=Arial]De M-400 kan met gratis te downloaden visualisatiesoftware softwarematig bediend worden via een PC of laptop en er is ook de mogelijkheid om dit met een tablet-PC draadloos te doen, dus wat dat betreft zijn die "Yamaha-features" ook aanwezig op de M-400.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Groet,[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Paul[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## paulschreuder

> je kunt de digisnake van Roland los gebruiken aan je LS9, maar dan ga je eerst analoog/digitaal multy in. D/A multy uit. A/D LS9 in en dan nog weer terug. 
> denk niet dat er dan nog wat van je te gekke sound over blijft en dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de vertraging. probeer daar maar eens een monitor's mee te mixen.



 
[FONT=Arial]Vertraging is absoluut goed onder controle bij Digital Snake!  De end-to-end latency is  slechts  1,2ms  en dat is voor monitoring geen obstakel.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Groet,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Paul[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]

----------


## vasco

Roland ondersteunt Yamaha tafels met hun S-4000 Digital Snake, staat op hun website.

Ze noemen de PM5D, M7CL, DM1000 en DM2000.

----------


## shure-fan

> Roland ondersteunt Yamaha tafels met hun S-4000 Digital Snake, staat op hun website.
> 
> Ze noemen de PM5D, M7CL, DM1000 en DM2000.



in het verleden heeft Mike Manders (ook bekend op het forum hier) gewerkt met een m7cl en een roland digisnake,  dus blijkbaar werkt het allemaal wel

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Ja dit kan prima, maar dan in combinatie met de bijbehorende Roland digitaal naar analoog doos.... m.a.w; nog steeds gebruik je de pre-amps van de yamaha.

----------


## bones2001

Nee nee, je kan ook via AES/EBU

The S-4000 system can also by connected digitally to the Yamaha console using an S-4000 configured with SI-AES4 and SO-AES4 AES/EBU input and output cards. The cards would be connected to the Yamaha console via Yamahas mini YGDAI AES/EBU cards such as the MY16-AE. This configuration provides for a completely digital system from the stage to the console.

----------


## vasco

> En dat gaat natuurlijk niet gebeuren omdat Roland daar toestemming voor moet geven. Dit doen ze waarschijnlijk niet, omdat ze dan geen M400's meer verkopen !







> Ja dit kan prima, maar dan in combinatie met de bijbehorende Roland digitaal naar analoog doos.... m.a.w; nog steeds gebruik je de pre-amps van de yamaha.



Ik plaats de link naar de website van Roland niet voor niks hoor, eerst even lezen dan reageren a.u.b.

Bones2001 haalt al een stukje aan uit de link voor jou.

----------


## ostracized

in hoeverre heeft de roland een vergelijkbaar systeem van de Virtual racks. maw, kun je ook bij de roland toewijzen dat je bv op 6 out kanalen een EQ wilt en de rest bv effecten?

----------


## RWJ

> in hoeverre heeft de roland een vergelijkbaar systeem van de Virtual racks. maw, kun je ook bij de roland toewijzen dat je bv op 6 out kanalen een EQ wilt en de rest bv effecten?



Ja dat kan de M400 heeft 4 x 31 bands eq "los" en je kan elk effect(4) apparaat ook als stereo 31 bands eq (totaal 8 mono dus)gebruiken deze kun je ook overal inserten De 4 "losse" eq's kun je alleen op de output's patchen.

Ik heb de M400 ook vergeleken met LS9 kwa klank de M400 klinkt echt beter! vooral in hoog is het duidelijk hoorbaar.

----------


## RWJ

> in het verleden heeft Mike Manders (ook bekend op het forum hier) gewerkt met een m7cl en een roland digisnake,  dus blijkbaar werkt het allemaal wel



Ik heb het ook gebruikt het werkt inderdaad je kan ook de gain van roland pre-amps instellen vanaf de Yamaha maar dan alleen vanuit je "rack" in het ext headamp scherm is wat extra handelingen. Maar verder het opzich goed.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Zijn er ondertussen ook al mensen die echt met de m-400 van Roland gewerkt hebben ? Gezien het kostenplaatje van een degelijke analoge multi die ik bij de LS9 van Yamaha nog nodig zou hebben wordt de Roland M-400 met digitale multi toch wel interssant.

Ik ga deze uiteraard zelf ook voor aanschaf aan de tand voelen, maar hoor ik graag of er hier al live-ervaringen zijn met de setup.

----------


## GalaX

Off-topic:

Om ADAT over Cat5 te transporteren is op de volgende link een mooie en betaalbare oplossing te vinden:

Hear Technologies audio interfaces

Er zijn dan voor elke ADAT verbinding een zender en ontvanger nodig. Kosten zijn zo goed in de hand te houden lijkt mij. :Smile: 

Via mail is mij aangegeven dat dit latency vrij is.

Greetz.

----------


## TVVL

Zelf ben ik ook aan het twijfelen tussen de LS9 of de M400

Voordelen M400:

- Digitale multi
- Klinkt beter
- Makkelijk te bedienen
- Compact en toch 40 kanalen

Nadelen M400:

- Er staat "Roland" op

En dit is mijn grootste twijfel... Plaatst op een technische fiche dat de geluidstechnieker kan kiezen tussen een Yamaha of een Roland... 9/10 zullen ze voor de Yamaha kiezen... 

Zelf zou ik met volle overtuiging gaan voor de M400, met de hoop dat Roland de concurrentiestrijd met Yamaha zal halen op de live markt.

----------


## Outline

Doe mij qua bediening en multi e.d. toch maar een Roland hoor. Heb er van de week mee staan te spelen en vind het in de omgang en logica een veel fijnere tafel dan een LS9. En mocht je ergens niet uitkomen: er zit zowaar een HELP-toets op! Ook voor de gasttechnieker goed te doen dus.

Klankkwaliteit heb ik met een cd-tje en 1 AKG D5 nog niet echt kunnen beoordelen, maar was er niet vies van. Was iig lekker gedetailleerd.

----------


## paulschreuder

> Doe mij qua bediening en multi e.d. toch maar een Roland hoor. Heb er van de week mee staan te spelen en vind het in de omgang en logica een veel fijnere tafel dan een LS9. En mocht je ergens niet uitkomen: er zit zowaar een HELP-toets op! Ook voor de gasttechnieker goed te doen dus.
> 
> Klankkwaliteit heb ik met een cd-tje en 1 AKG D5 nog niet echt kunnen beoordelen, maar was er niet vies van. Was iig lekker gedetailleerd.



Ik kan dit volledig onderschrijven. Na een uitgebreide demo van de M-400 (op de demodag bij proaudioshop.nl en later nog een keer "prive") heb ik definitief gekozen voor de M-400 in plaats van de Yamaha LS-9 en wel op basis van de volgende overwegingen:

- Pre-amps van Roland/RSS klinken beter dan die van Yamaha
- Geen gezeul meer met een dure (en kwetsbare) 40-parige multi van 60m
- De mogelijkheid om direct 40-kanalen af te tappen richting een PC (ik neem graag live-dingetjes op)
- De prijs/kwaliteit verhouding is erg goed

Daar komt nog bij dat ik in de toekomst een 2e M-400 wil hebben die ik dan als monitor-tafel in ga zetten. Het leuke is dat je dan geen extra digital snake meer nodig hebt. Je prikt je tweede tafel in een switch en gebruikt de 8 XLR-uitgangen die standaard op de tafel zitten als aux-sends: voila! Uiteraard heb je wel een digitale snake unit nodig als je meer dan 8 monitorgroepen wilt maken, maar dat komt bij mij eigenlijk nooit voor.

Groet,

Paul

----------


## MarkRombouts

> [FONT=Arial]De M-400 kan met gratis te downloaden visualisatiesoftware softwarematig bediend worden via een PC of laptop en er is ook de mogelijkheid om dit met een tablet-PC draadloos te doen, dus wat dat betreft zijn die "Yamaha-features" ook aanwezig op de M-400.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Groet,[/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Paul[/FONT][/FONT]



Paul, weet jij toevallig waar je deze software kunt downloaden ? Ik heb deze nog niet kunnen vinden namelijk.

De roland/rss websites zijn helaas verre van overzichtelijk naar mijn menig.

----------


## GalaX

> Paul, weet jij toevallig waar je deze software kunt downloaden ? Ik heb deze nog niet kunnen vinden namelijk.
> 
> De roland/rss websites zijn helaas verre van overzichtelijk naar mijn menig.




Ik heb op de website in Japan een link gevonden. Het lijkt erop dat veel links in Europa uitgeschakeld zijn. Mogelijk is er meer belangstelling dan de servers aankunnen.

De link is:

[FONT=Verdana]www.roland.co.jp/lib/download/S4000_RCS.html[/FONT]

Scroll helemaal naar beneden.
Je kiest je besturingssysteem (links Windows, rechts Mac) en als je goed kijkt staat door de roze Japanse characters in het Engels, grijs, Download.

Ik heb hem geinstalleerd, het werkt en is in het Engels.
Het is een beetje eenvoudig met installeren (Windows 3.11  :EEK!:  kwam weer in m'n gedachten).

Het proggie is (geinstalleerd) 360kb. (201kb in selfextracting ZIP).

Greetz.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Ik heb op de website in Japan een link gevonden. Het lijkt erop dat veel links in Europa uitgeschakeld zijn. Mogelijk is er meer belangstelling dan de servers aankunnen.
> 
> De link is:
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]www.roland.co.jp/lib/download/S4000_RCS.html[/FONT]
> 
> 
> Greetz.



Dit is echter volgens mij niet de software van de tafel, maar van de digital snake van rss, daar ben ik in ieder geval niet naar op zoek. Of heb ik het fout gezien.

----------


## GalaX

> Dit is echter volgens mij niet de software van de tafel, maar van de digital snake van rss, daar ben ik in ieder geval niet naar op zoek. Of heb ik het fout gezien.



Ja, dat klopt, het is de snake software. Dus heb ik nog even beter gezocht, helaas zonder resultaat. :Frown: 

Overigens staat hier de software ook:
License Agreement RSS Audio Products
Is inclusief PDF.

Greetz.

----------


## vasco

> Ik heb op de website in Japan een link gevonden. Het lijkt erop dat veel links in Europa uitgeschakeld zijn. Mogelijk is er meer belangstelling dan de servers aankunnen.
> 
> De link is:
> [FONT=Verdana]www.roland.co.jp/lib/download/S4000_RCS.html[/FONT]



Moet toch zeggen dat ik na het installeren van deze software moet zeggen dat de software van Yamaha veel gelikter is en werkt. Wat een oudbollige zooi tegenover zo een tafel van Roland.

Daarnaast kun je met de Yamaha software zonder de tafel al je hele setup voorbereiden en op lokatie in de tafel laden. Echt geweldig, ik maak veel gebruik van deze manier van offline editing. Ik denk dat Mark ook van deze software zoekt voor Roland.

Hiermee geef ik geen oordeel over beide tafels trouwens. Heb wel veel gehoord *over* de Roland maar zelf nog niet gehoord.

----------


## paulschreuder

Dag allemaal,

Ik kreeg vandaag een bericht van mijn leverancier met een aantal supernieuwtjes over de M-400 waarmee de antwoorden op onderstaande berichten denk ik gegeven worden.

1. De remotecontrolsoftware waarover in eerdere postings gesproken wordt is niet de juiste software: deze is namelijk alleen voor de S-4000 en de 1608 stage-unit (wanneer je geen M-400 gebruikt).. Ik heb inmiddels voor jullie een link naar de juiste software die officieel nog niet in Europa is vrijgegeven (vandaar de Japanse website ;-) maar wel functioneel is. Profiteer ervan:

http://www.roland.co.jp/support/downloads/index.cfm?ln=jp&SearchBy=RcId&dst=P&iRcId=00000221  21&dsp=1&sPrNm=M-400

2. Eén van de weinige nadelen van de M-400 was tot op heden dat er slechts dynamics op kanaal 1 t/m 24 beschikbaar was. Echter, Roland heeft bekend gemaakt dat in de toekomst met een software-update ook dynamics gebruikt kunnen worden op kanaal 25 t/m 48 en daarmee de 24 stuks dynamics over alle 48 kanalen inzetbaar zijn. Wanneer de update precies komt is nog niet bekend, wel dat het bij de eerste update nog niet mogelijk zal zijn. Die is er waarschijnlijk met enkele maanden.
 
Nou, jullie ook een goed weekend. Ik ga lekker met de M-400 spelen!

Groet,

Paul

P.S. Hier kun je de handleiding van de M-400 downloaden: 

RSS by Roland - V-Mixing System Overview

----------


## GalaX

> Dag allemaal,
> 
> Ik kreeg vandaag een bericht van mijn leverancier met een aantal supernieuwtjes over de M-400 waarmee de antwoorden op onderstaande berichten denk ik gegeven worden.
> 
> 1. De remotecontrolsoftware waarover in eerdere postings gesproken wordt is niet de juiste software: deze is namelijk alleen voor de S-4000 en de 1608 stage-unit (wanneer je geen M-400 gebruikt).. Ik heb inmiddels voor jullie een link naar de juiste software die officieel nog niet in Europa is vrijgegeven (vandaar de Japanse website ;-) maar wel functioneel is. Profiteer ervan:
> 
> http://www.roland.co.jp/support/downloads/index.cfm?ln=jp&SearchBy=RcId&dst=P&iRcId=00000221  21&dsp=1&sPrNm=M-400
> 
> 2. Eén van de weinige nadelen van de M-400 was tot op heden dat er slechts dynamics op kanaal 1 t/m 24 beschikbaar was. Echter, Roland heeft bekend gemaakt dat in de toekomst met een software-update ook dynamics gebruikt kunnen worden op kanaal 25 t/m 48 en daarmee de 24 stuks dynamics over alle 48 kanalen inzetbaar zijn. Wanneer de update precies komt is nog niet bekend, wel dat het bij de eerste update nog niet mogelijk zal zijn. Die is er waarschijnlijk met enkele maanden.
> ...





Wat mij betreft is dit inderdaad de bedoelde software. Goed gevonden want het lijkt erop dat ook deze Japanse site sommige pagina's af en toe niet wil tonen.

Waar ik nog even op wil wijzen is dat je eerst het vinkje moet aanvinken van de bovenstaande overeenkomst. Anders komt er een melding en kun je het programma niet downloaden.

De PDF daaronder is helaas in het Japans echter is het programma in het Engels.
Dus gebruik de link welke hierboven is aangegeven.

Dank voor je links en veel plezier van het weekend met je M400!

Greetz.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Dit is inderdaad de door mij bedoelde software, ik had de link ook al ontvangen van een leverancier.

De software lijkt wat eenvoudiger opgebouwd dan de Yamaha varianten, maar zo op het eerste oog zeker niet minder bruikbaar.

Wat is nog wel mis, of heb ik het over het hoofd gezien ?? Output delay is dat ook mogelijk op de m400 ?? is wel makkelijk om je speakers gelijk te zetten met het podiumgeluid of het aansturen van een delaystackje.

Weet iemand het ??

----------


## paulschreuder

> Dit is inderdaad de door mij bedoelde software, ik had de link ook al ontvangen van een leverancier.
> 
> De software lijkt wat eenvoudiger opgebouwd dan de Yamaha varianten, maar zo op het eerste oog zeker niet minder bruikbaar.
> 
> Wat is nog wel mis, of heb ik het over het hoofd gezien ?? Output delay is dat ook mogelijk op de m400 ?? is wel makkelijk om je speakers gelijk te zetten met het podiumgeluid of het aansturen van een delaystackje.
> 
> Weet iemand het ??



Dag Mark,

Als je een delay-lijntje wil maken, ligt het gebruik van één of meerdere auxilliaries voor de hand. Je kunt dan om te delayen één van de interne delay-effecten inserten op de betreffrnde aux-master(s). Et voilá

Paul

----------


## vasco

Bedankt Paul, dit is toch wel een mooi stukje software voor offline editing van de M400. Ga er eens mee spelen op mijn gemak. Op deze manier maakt het mij niet uit of er nu Roland of Yamaha staat op locatie.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb vandaag de vergelijking tussen beide mixers gemaakt en een definitieve beslissing genomen.

Het wordt voor mij toch de Yamaha LS9-16 vanwege een aantal zaken die voor mij een rol spelen:

- klankmatig is er maar een zeer gering verschil tussen de beide mixers in mijn oren. de M400 klinkt zeker anders, maar of het beter is.....

- de M400 mist een aantal functies die de LS9 wel heeft, en die ik verwacht regelmatig te zullen gebruiken. Sommigen zijn via een andere weg wel op te vangen, maar toch altijd lastiger. Ik denk aan onder andere: delay en volumeregeling op de outputs, mono/centre bus, parametrisch laag en hoog EQ een aanwezigheid van matrix bussen

- tevens ben ik al jaren bekend met de yamaha digitale mixers en daar dus ook stevig aan gewend

- ook is Yamaha toch wel een standaard in digitaal mixen, wat de inzetmogelijkheden vergroot en ook de uitbreidingsmogelijkheden voor grote klussen.

Al met al is de M400 zeker een interessant product, maar toch kies ik in dit geval voor de Yamaha LS9-16 met ADAT uitbreiding, zodat ik 32 inputs en 24 outputs kan aansturen, voor mij voorlopig meer dan voldoende. Nu nog op zoek naar een mooi multikabelsysteem voor bij deze mixer.

----------


## showband

Ik heb vandaag beide tafels naast elkaar gezien.
Een ding wat mij erg opviel:
1) maakt het niemand uit dat de (400)roland 2000 euro meer kost dan de (L9)yamaha? 
   (+/- 5500 tov +/- 7500 da´s bijna de helft duurder)
2) en dat de roland maar 8 XLR inputs standaard levert tegenover de yamaha 16?

Dat vind ik een markant verschil.

----------


## paulschreuder

> Ik heb vandaag beide tafels naast elkaar gezien.
> Een ding wat mij erg opviel:
> 1) maakt het niemand uit dat de (400)roland 2000 euro meer kost dan de (L9)yamaha? 
> (+/- 5500 tov +/- 7500 da´s bijna de helft duurder)
> 2) en dat de roland maar 8 XLR inputs standaard levert tegenover de yamaha 16?
> 
> Dat vind ik een markant verschil.



Dat is wel een hele aparte rekenmethode! De M-400 is juist een stuk goedkoper dan de Yamaha, want:

- De M-400 is qua kanalen vergelijkbaar met de LS-9-32 die 9000 euro kost
- Een digitale multi voor de M-400 is een stuk goedkoper dan een gelijkwaardige analoge kabel  (laten we zeggen 50m, 32 kanalen)  met degelijke multiconnectoren

Kortom, een vergelijkbare Yamaha set is zeker een paar duizend euro duurder (en de digitale multi van RSS klinkt ook nog eens beter dan een analoge vanwege het signaaltransport op lijnniveau: zie eerdere postings).

Ga je de M-400 met de LS-9-16 vergelijken (en heb je toevallig nog een goede multikabel liggen) dan is deze prijstechnisch i.d.d. goedkoper maar dan vergelijk je wel appels met peren.

Paul

----------


## drummerke

tja in de digitale mixer wereld zal je vaak appelen en peren vergelijken vrees ik hoor.  

Als je een digi mixertje van een 5tal jaar oud bekijkt t.o.v. de nieuwe dan zie je ook al km verschil.  

Wat ik wel belangrijk vind is het feit dat de mensen die er mee werken de mixer wel zullen moeten kennen.  Als er dan een merk als YAMAHA is dat al een heel aantal jaren digitale mixer in omloop heeft (in het live gebeuren en verhuur) dan vind ik dat toch wel een belangrijk punt.  Aan het einde van men cursus bij de LGO was er net een LS9-16 geland. Persoonlijk vond ik op dat moment men vertrouwde Tascam DM24 handiger en beter, maar dat is natuurlijk enkel omdat ik er beter mee overweg kan.  

Tot slot, roland zie ik vooral de harddiskrecorder workstations, waarvan je er bijna bij iedere muzikant eentje ziet thuis staan.  Leuk spul, voor weinig geld.  

Grts

----------


## Beldog

@paulschreuder : digitale multi + stagebox goedkoper dan analoog ? Ik denk het niet. Plus dat de kans dat iemand reeds een multi heeft wel enorm groot is. Digi multi is inderdaad niet zo duur, maar er komt nog wel een duur stukje techniek kijken aan de andere kant van de kabel...zelfs al gaan we uit van 16/8

----------


## paulschreuder

> @paulschreuder : digitale multi + stagebox goedkoper dan analoog ? Ik denk het niet. Plus dat de kans dat iemand reeds een multi heeft wel enorm groot is. Digi multi is inderdaad niet zo duur, maar er komt nog wel een duur stukje techniek kijken aan de andere kant van de kabel...zelfs al gaan we uit van 16/8



Inderdaad: een RSS M-400 met digital snake is goedkoper dan een Yamaha LS-9 met een analoge multi. 

Voorbeeld:

- Roland M-400 incl. 16 in 8/uit digital snake incl. 100m multikabel
  Prijs: 7825,00 euro ex. BTW

- Yamaha LS-9-16: 5000 euro ex. BTW
   Tasker C-424 multikabel 100m: 3000 euro ex. BTW
   2 stuks LK multi-connector: 400 euro ex. BTW
   Totaalprijs Yamaha: 8400 euro ex. BTW

En dan zie ik nog af van het feit dat de analoge multi ook nog in een case ingebouwd zal moeten worden en er nog heel wat manuren werk zit in het solderen/krimpen van de multiconnectoren.

Paul

----------


## showband

voor een bedrijfsfeestenband zoals de mijne waar de mixer vrijwel altijd naast het toneel staat :

vaak is 16 kanaals voldoende. dan houd ik vast aan 2000 verschil exclusief de bij roland verplicht bij te kopen ad converters om aan je 16 kanalen te komen.

ga je voor de beredenering dat je de 32 kanaals met de 32 kanaals vergelijkt dan ga ik even mee:
Als je de yamaha op 9000 euro zet die per direct 32 kanalen bruikbaar heeft dan moet je bij de roland minimaal 24 kanalen ad converter optellen.
dat gaat het gat ook snel dichten hoor. voor 1500 euro koop je zoiets alleen van behringer e.d. 
In plaats van een handige doos waar alles in zit ga je nu met verplichte breakoutboxes werken wat nou net tegen een van de main sellingpoints van een digitale tafel in gaat. "alles in een doosje"

Eerlijk gezegd hou ik er ook niet zo van als firma´s steeds onder andere namen hun spullen op de markt gooien. Dat is echt beroerd voor je restwaarde.
Een uitvinding van italiaanse muziek firma´s viscount, gem, voce, oberheim (de laatste oberheim was gewoon italiaanse troep), siel, lem, voice systems, ze hebben er net weer eentje bij. Hoewel mackie en tapco, en de oneindige rij chinese oem-mers er ook wat van kunnen.
inruilwaarde van een ding waar niet roland maar een nieuw door roland geintroduceerd merk op staat zou ik ook conservatief inschatten hoewel digitale mixers in het algemeen een absurde afschrijfperiode hebben.
Als je ziet waar je nu een 5 jaar oude tafel voor kan kopen is bijna pornografisch.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik vind persoonlijk dat de M400 qua kanalen tussen de LS9-16 en 32 in zit. De LS-9's kun je namelijk ook eenvoudig en vrij voordelig uitbreiden naar respectievelijk 32 en 64 kanalen. De M-400 is maximaal 48 kanalen.

Ook uitbreiden is bij de M400 lastiger. Stel je koopt nu een 32-16 configuratie. je kunt dan alleen uitbreiden door een 32-8 stagebox bij te kopen en kunt dan één van je 16-8 blokken wegdoen. Toch een beperking in mijn ogen. 

Als je de M400 dus wilt vergelijken met de LS9-32 moet je in de berekeningen dus de 32-8 stagebox nemen, die stukken duurder is, en dan ook maar 8 uitgangen biedt. Tevens zul je ook voor het stageblok en de ethernetkabel een haspel en flightcase moeten voorzien, anders hebben de blokken en kabel ook geen lang leven beschoren denk ik.

Voor het hier een welles nietes discussie wordt wil ik zeker aangeven dat ik de M400 een zeer goed product vind en ook zeker het digitale multisysteem een goed initiatief. Ik heb misschien de veilige Yamaha weg gekozen, omdat ik en vele anderen daar al jaren vertrouwd mee werken en ik verwacht dat ook zeker met mijn nieuwe LS9 te gaan doen. Als ik ergens in de toekomst een M400 tegenkom op locatie zal moeten blijken of ik inderdaad de goede keuze heb gemaakt. Want pas echt Live kom je achter wat je tafel kan en niet kan. Met de LS9 weet ik zeker dat het voor mijn opdrachte meer dan goed zal komen.

Als de flightcase en multikabel geheel klaar zijn, zal ik foto's wel eens posten. 

@Paul: ik zou ook graag wat foto's zien van jouw complete set-up indien deze al gereed is in flightcase e.d.

----------


## paulschreuder

_Als je de M400 dus wilt vergelijken met de LS9-32 moet je in de berekeningen dus de 32-8 stagebox nemen, die stukken duurder is, en dan ook maar 8 uitgangen biedt._ 

Klopt niet helemaal: je kunt gewoon 2 stuks 16/8 stageboxen nemen (kosten samen 3000 euro) en dan heb je 32 ingangen en 16 uitgangen. Dat redt je analoog niet voor dat geld (48-parige kabel 100m) en dan moet je genoegen nemen met een mindere geluidskwaliteit. Als je geen multikabel nodig hebt omdat je de tafel aan de zijkant van het podium zet, dan is een Yamaha LS-9 natuurlijk prijstechnisch interessanter.

Maar goed, welles/nietes tussen Yamaha/Roland heeft weinig zin maar argumenten moeten wel kloppen natuurlijk.

Groet,

Paul

----------


## Beldog

Paul, wanneer ik snel even ga kijken kan ik een 32/8 -50m Klotz multi kopen voor minder dan 1000 euro . Ready-made met stagebox en xlr's. Ok, geen multi connectoren en "maar" 50m maar ik denk dat dit wel lang genoeg is. Opnieuw rekenen maar ?

----------


## MarkRombouts

> _Als je de M400 dus wilt vergelijken met de LS9-32 moet je in de berekeningen dus de 32-8 stagebox nemen, die stukken duurder is, en dan ook maar 8 uitgangen biedt._ 
> 
> Klopt niet helemaal: je kunt gewoon 2 stuks 16/8 stageboxen nemen (kosten samen 3000 euro) en dan heb je 32 ingangen en 16 uitgangen. Dat redt je analoog niet voor dat geld (48-parige kabel 100m) en dan moet je genoegen nemen met een mindere geluidskwaliteit. Als je geen multikabel nodig hebt omdat je de tafel aan de zijkant van het podium zet, dan is een Yamaha LS-9 natuurlijk prijstechnisch interessanter.
> 
> Maar goed, welles/nietes tussen Yamaha/Roland heeft weinig zin maar argumenten moeten wel kloppen natuurlijk.
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Paul



Argumenten moeten inderdaad kloppen helemaal mee eens.

Dus....

De M400 met 2 x 1608 box is niet meer uit te breiden en moet naar mijn mening dus vergeleken worden met een uitgebreide LS9-16 en niet met de 32 versie.

Als je een M400 wil met meer inputs/outputs moet je dus de duurdere 3208 stagebox kopen en uitbreiden met een extra 1608 box, je komt dan maximaal aan 48 kanalen terwijl de ls9-32 tot 64 kanalen uitgebreid kan worden.

----------


## RWJ

Heb je al eens geluisterd welke er beter klinkt, of sowieso eens kritisch naar de LS9 geluisterd, je zal schrikken.





> Ik heb vandaag de vergelijking tussen beide mixers gemaakt en een definitieve beslissing genomen.
> 
> Het wordt voor mij toch de Yamaha LS9-16 vanwege een aantal zaken die voor mij een rol spelen:
> 
> - klankmatig is er maar een zeer gering verschil tussen de beide mixers in mijn oren. de M400 klinkt zeker anders, maar of het beter is.....
> 
> - de M400 mist een aantal functies die de LS9 wel heeft, en die ik verwacht regelmatig te zullen gebruiken. Sommigen zijn via een andere weg wel op te vangen, maar toch altijd lastiger. Ik denk aan onder andere: delay en volumeregeling op de outputs, mono/centre bus, parametrisch laag en hoog EQ een aanwezigheid van matrix bussen
> 
> - tevens ben ik al jaren bekend met de yamaha digitale mixers en daar dus ook stevig aan gewend
> ...

----------


## RWJ

Volgens mij is de M400 met 32-8 blok niet veel duurder als de grote LS9 en dan wel de multikabel erbij al, bij de LS9 niet! EN je vergeet dat je ook 8 input's en output's op M400 mixer zelf hebt. Dus 40 in 16 uit.





> Ik vind persoonlijk dat de M400 qua kanalen tussen de LS9-16 en 32 in zit. De LS-9's kun je namelijk ook eenvoudig en vrij voordelig uitbreiden naar respectievelijk 32 en 64 kanalen. De M-400 is maximaal 48 kanalen.
> 
> Ook uitbreiden is bij de M400 lastiger. Stel je koopt nu een 32-16 configuratie. je kunt dan alleen uitbreiden door een 32-8 stagebox bij te kopen en kunt dan één van je 16-8 blokken wegdoen. Toch een beperking in mijn ogen. 
> 
> Als je de M400 dus wilt vergelijken met de LS9-32 moet je in de berekeningen dus de 32-8 stagebox nemen, die stukken duurder is, en dan ook maar 8 uitgangen biedt. Tevens zul je ook voor het stageblok en de ethernetkabel een haspel en flightcase moeten voorzien, anders hebben de blokken en kabel ook geen lang leven beschoren denk ik.
> 
> Voor het hier een welles nietes discussie wordt wil ik zeker aangeven dat ik de M400 een zeer goed product vind en ook zeker het digitale multisysteem een goed initiatief. Ik heb misschien de veilige Yamaha weg gekozen, omdat ik en vele anderen daar al jaren vertrouwd mee werken en ik verwacht dat ook zeker met mijn nieuwe LS9 te gaan doen. Als ik ergens in de toekomst een M400 tegenkom op locatie zal moeten blijken of ik inderdaad de goede keuze heb gemaakt. Want pas echt Live kom je achter wat je tafel kan en niet kan. Met de LS9 weet ik zeker dat het voor mijn opdrachte meer dan goed zal komen.
> 
> Als de flightcase en multikabel geheel klaar zijn, zal ik foto's wel eens posten. 
> ...

----------


## paulschreuder

> Heb je al eens geluisterd welke er beter klinkt, of sowieso eens kritisch naar de LS9 geluisterd, je zal schrikken.



RWJ, ik kan dat helemaal onderschrijven. Het moge duidelijk zijn dat ik een M-400 fan ben en het argument dat een LS-9 op dit moment beter in de markt ligt dan een M-400 snap ik ook. Maar eenieder die een serieuze test met beide heeft gedaan, weet dat de pre-amps van de digital snake zoveel malen beter klinken dan die van de LS-9. Sterker nog: mijn dealer beschikte over testresultaten waaruit bleek dat de pre-amps van de digital snake zitten op het niveau van de Yamaha PM1D. Er schijnen zelfs Yamaha M7CL-bezitters te zijn die ervoor kiezen om de Roland digital snake te gaan gebruiken om zo de pre-amps van deze toch niet goedkope Yamaha-tafel te omzeilen. Dit resultaat gaf bij mij de doorslag om voor de M-400 te kiezen.

Groet,

Paul

----------


## purplehaze

Ik vind het M400+digisnake er toch wel interssant uitzien, nu heb ik (o.a.) een 01V96 setup uitgebreid met behringer ADA en een analoge multi met harting 108 en los stage blok.
De M400 zou toch wel een stap voorwaarts zijn in ieder geval qua gebruiksvriendelijkheid en gesleep.
Het display van een 01V96 is ronduit waardeloos en veel te veel mogelijkheden op te weinig knoppen.
Geluidskwaliteit v/d M400 is wellicht ook beter maar dit heb ik nog niet aan de lijve (met name de oren dan) mogen ondervinden.

----------


## Carl

Ik heb ook een 01V96V2 met ADA8000, en ik ben er erg blij mee.
Het display vind ik prima, en ik heb geen last met te weinig knoppen, maar wellicht gebruik ik hem minder uitgebreid dan jij?
Het enige wat ik "lastig" vind, is het gemis van de faders 17~32, dat omschakelen bevalt me minder. Ik ben aan het denken om er een midi controller met schuiffies aan te hangen, zoals de Behringer BCF2000, maar dan liefst met 16 motorfaders.
Nog niks betaalbaars gevonden.....

----------


## purplehaze

Hoi, 
inmiddels hebben we een vergelijkingstestje kunnen doen tussen een LS9-32 en een M400.
De geluidskwaliteit van de M400 is echt een klasse beter dan de LS9 da's duidelijk, meer diepte in het geluid, warmer, natuurlijker. 
Het laagmid is veel minder plat en het hoogmid is natuurlijker, het schettert niet dus minder vermoeiend aan de oren.
Wat mij betreft is dit de winnaar, of deze beter klinkt dan de M7 weet ik niet, maar de preamps van de LS9 zijn ontleent aan de M7 dus eigenlijk is het antwoord al duidelijk.
Ik ga voor de M400 in ieder geval.

----------


## paulschreuder

He, das wel leuk om te horen: eindelijk iemand die (net als ik) ook de moeite heeft genomen om de M-400 qua klank te vergelijken met een Yamaha (ik heb overigens al een M-400, maar vond het wel leuk om anderen enthousiast te maken....)

Ik heb wat nieuws over de M-400 in vergelijking met een M7CL. Ik was gisteren bij proaudioshop.nl op hun demodag en heb van een bekende een M7CL meegenomen. Ze hadden bij proaudioshop.nl een multitrack mix en die hebben wij op beide tafels terug laten komen (via actieve splitters). 

Het resultaat was verbluffend: de M-400 klonk (naar onze bescheiden mening) vele malen beter dan de M7CL en als de vorige poster dat ook al geconcludeerd heeft t.a.v. de LS-9 dan denk ik dat we nog heel veel van de M-400 gaan horen.

Groeten,

Paul

----------


## art-times

Kan je de m400 ook als een controler gebruiken van een DAW?
Het zou deze tafel nog meer mogelijkheden geven.

Groetjes

Art-Times

----------


## purplehaze

Hoi,
Inmiddels heb ik de M400 ingelijfd in mijn setup.
Ik ben er als (bijna ex)-yamaha gebruiker bijzonder tevreden mee, klank is echt natuurlijker en bedieningsgemak met veel (verlichte) knoppen met dedicated functies verhogen het gebruiksgemak aanzienlijk.
Het wachten is nu op de aangekondigde software update v1.5 die er nu elk moment aan kan komen.
Roland luistert echt naar de feedback van z'n gebruikers want het zijn echt praktische zaken die ze in de update stoppen. Volgens wat ik gehoord heb verandert het volgende:
- flexibele toewijziging van de 24 dynamics 
- toevoeging van 8 matrices
- direct outputs
- taptempo voor de delay
- div. shortcuts voor snelle handelingen en verder verbeterde user-interface
- 2x een 32-8 stageblok aan te kunnen sluiten en te kunnen wisselen tussen 2 podium setups met 1 druk op de knop, super voor festivals. 
- delay functie op de losse grafische eq's die je op de outputs kunt inserten zodat je PA of delaylijn eenvoudig kunt delayen.
Als deze functies er nog bij komen dan is mis ik mijn Yamahaatje echt niet meer :-)

----------


## nightline

Ik heb dit topic tot op heden met veel interresse gevolgd omdat ik de overstap naar digitaal binnenkort wil gaan maken. In eerste instantie wilde ik voor de LS9-16 gaan, na dit topic gelezen te hebben lijkt een M-400 toch mooie voordelen te hebben.

Nu was ik afgelopen week bij DLP-audio waar een Tascam DM-4800 ter demo staat. De tafel heeft mijn interresse gewekt en is aanzienlijk goedkoper dan de Yamaha of Roland. Als ik tot aanschaf over ga wordt het de DM-3200 versie omdat deze voldoende mogelijkheden heeft voor mijn toepassingen.

Hoe zijn jullie ervaringen met Tascam DM-3200 / 4800 tov de Yamaha LS9 en Roland M-400.

Mvg

Jack

----------


## drummerke

De Tascam's zijn mijns inzien meer studio tafel's.  Ik zelf heb een DM24 (ouder model dan de DM3200).  Op zich is de tafel prima te gebruiken voor life (doe ik steeds) maar tis toch wel anders dan de LS9, waar o.a. de gains ook digitaal te regelen zijn (en zo ook in uw scenes passen).

----------


## purplehaze

De DM4800 is een prima tafel en klinkt beter dan een LS9 zonder twijfel.
Hoe de Tascam klinkt t.o.v. een roland weet ik niet. De complexiteit van de tafel en geen digitale multi heeft me doen besluiten een M400 te nemen.

Een van de grote voordelen van de Roland vergeleken met  Yamaha en Tascam is immers de digitale snake en de stageboxen met pre-amps op het podium, hier zit met name een grote winst aan geluidskwaliteit.
Je moet het een keertje beluisteren dan ben je meteen om.

(ik heb trouwens geen aandelen in Roland, tis gewoon een fijn functioneel product)

----------


## vasco

Na een aantal keer te hebben gewerkt met een Yamaha M7CL moest ik laatst wel even wennen aan de Roland M400. Dit wennen ging echter snel, deze tafel klinkt inderdaad een stuk beter en de digitale snake scheelt het trekken van die tuinslangen die je anders moet leggen naar de FOH.

Het is voor mij (nog) niet rendabel hem zelf te kopen maar ik zal hem zeker regelmatig inhuren.

----------


## Husss

> Na een aantal keer te hebben gewerkt met een Yamaha M7CL moest ik laatst wel even wennen aan de Roland M400. Dit wennen ging echter snel, deze tafel klinkt inderdaad een stuk beter en de digitale snake scheelt het trekken van die tuinslangen die je anders moet leggen naar de FOH.
> 
> Het is voor mij (nog) niet rendabel hem zelf te kopen maar ik zal hem zeker regelmatig inhuren.



Beste Roland m400 mannen(vrouwen),

Wat zijn jullie ervaringen mbt deze tafel met gasttechnici.
Op diverse riders staat vermeld "geen digitafel" 
komen jullie dit soort zaken tegen en levert het problemen op of... is het een graag geziene tafel

Gezien de prijs en mogelijkheden is dit een redelijk complete FOH optie. Voordeliger als analoog icm multi, siderack ed..

Met vr gr,

Husss

----------


## cobi

> Beste Roland m400 mannen(vrouwen),
> 
> Wat zijn jullie ervaringen mbt deze tafel met gasttechnici.
> Op diverse riders staat vermeld "geen digitafel" 
> komen jullie dit soort zaken tegen en levert het problemen op of... is het een graag geziene tafel
> 
> Gezien de prijs en mogelijkheden is dit een redelijk complete FOH optie. Voordeliger als analoog icm multi, siderack ed..
> 
> Met vr gr,
> ...



Ik heb laatst mee gemaakt dat er op diverse festival riders werd gemeld dat digitale tafels niet geaccepteerd werden. Er stonden dus braaf een M7CL en een MH3 naast mekaar, uiteindelijk heeft iedereen op de M7CL gemixt. De M7 is dus al behoorlijk geaccepteerd. Ik weet niet hoe dat bij de Roland tafel is.

----------


## berolios

> Ik heb laatst mee gemaakt dat er op diverse festival riders werd gemeld dat digitale tafels niet geaccepteerd werden. Er stonden dus braaf een M7CL en een MH3 naast mekaar, uiteindelijk heeft iedereen op de M7CL gemixt. De M7 is dus al behoorlijk geaccepteerd. Ik weet niet hoe dat bij de Roland tafel is.



Ik merk steeds weer dat de communicatie erg moeilijk blijkt te zijn bij bandjes. Dit vloeit vooral voort uit het feit dat het management een (oude?) rider meestuurt en er af en toe ook nog wel eens een vervanger aan komt zetten ipv de vaste tech. Als er dus op een rider staat dat digitale tafels onacceptabel zijn, zou het zomaar kunnen dat de tech het eigenlijk prima vindt om erop te werken... maar ook andersom !! De vermelding 'geen digitale tafels' zul je zeker ook tegenkomen op festival-riders.

Als je een digitale tafel neer wilt zetten, zorg dan dat je persoonlijk contact opneemt met de tech van het bandje, dan kun je direct bekijken of het OK is. Vaak hebben zij namelijk wel files van Yamaha en/of DiGiCo tafels die als basis gebruikt kan worden. Maar er zijn voor bandjes ook genoeg redenen te verzinnen om niet digitaal te willen gaan... zeker op de huistafel van een festival niet... check het daarom altijd gewoon goed vantevoren !!

Zowel een analoge alsook een digitale tafel neerleggen op FOH is een optie, maar weinig kunnen zich die luxe veroorloven... daarbij... van de prijs van 1 x M7CL + 1x MH-3 kun je ook 1 goede analoge tafel neerleggen... dan weet ik wel welke optie ik zou kiezen... zowel als huistech als als gasttech.

Times are changing, dat is een ding dat zeker is... 'acceptatie' heeft niet altijd iets met klankkwaliteit en/of gebruiksgemak te maken... vaak ook vooral met of de tech toevallig files voor de betreffende tafel op zijn USB-stikkie bij zich heeft of niet. Was het voorheen vooral Yamaha en DiGiCo, zie je nu ook een aantal andere merken opkomen die veel gebruikt worden op tourtjes... denk bijvoorbeeld aan de Digidesign tafels.

Hierin moet je natuurlijk wel onderscheid maken tussen festivals (geen soundcheck) en normale shows (wel soundcheck). In het eerste geval zullen de aanwezige files de doorslag geven, in het laatste geval is er evt ook tijd om nieuwe settings te maken en zal kwaliteit de doorslag geven.

Kern van mijn advies blijft wel: als je op een show (maar ZEKER op een festival) een digitale tafel neer wilt leggen, zorg dan dat je goedkeuring krijgt van de gasttechneuten... dan kunnen ook zij zich adequaat voorbereiden.

Ajoo!

----------


## vasco

> Beste Roland m400 mannen(vrouwen),
> 
> Wat zijn jullie ervaringen mbt deze tafel met gasttechnici.
> Op diverse riders staat vermeld "geen digitafel" 
> komen jullie dit soort zaken tegen en levert het problemen op of... is het een graag geziene tafel



Als ik ergens kom en weet dat er gasttechneuten meekomen dan doe ik zoals Berlios hierboven al aangeeft contact opnemen met deze mensen.

Uit overleg de laatste tijd leer ik dat steeds meer techneuten geen bezwaar maken tegen een digitale tafel van Yamaha of Roland. Sommige willen wel graag dat je bij ze blijft ter ondersteuning maar dat vind ik geen probleem kun je soms gelijk weer iets nuttigs/handigs/leuks van elkaar leren.

----------


## purplehaze

Ach ja, en als je alleen maar een mix hoeft te maken zijn de huidige digimixers best toegankelijk, een geluidsman kan de was doen zeg maar.

Het wordt anders als je een user-layer in gaat richten, de routing gaat veranderen, als je gaat knutselen aan effecten enzo, dan is het wel handig als je wat "droog" hebt kunnen oefenen of dat er iemand naast staat.

----------


## moderator

2digi or not 2 digi is niet het discussiepunt, WELKE specifieke digi mixer *Dubio FOH Mengtafel yamaha ls9 vs. roland m400* 

dat is de discussie....ff een reminder voordat de festival/rider ervaringen een vlucht nemen die misplaatst zou zijn in het licht van dit onderwerp, alvast dank!

sidekick, festival set-up met 1 van deze mixers....festival in legoland?

----------


## RWJ

Ik heb de M400 nu op aantal festivals gebruikt en weinig problemen ondervonden met gasttechnici, dit komt vooral door de intuïtieve interface van de de tafel alles is snel te vinden ook voor iemand die nog nooit met de tafel heeft gewerkt. En men is verrast over de geluidskwaliteit van de M400. En als straks (15 juli) de software update er is word het nog beter: 8 matrix, tap delay, vrij toewijsbare dynamics, verbeterde interface, direct  output's per kanaal. Alle vernieuwingen staan al op de site van Roland RSS by Roland - New software Release for Popular RSS M-400 V-Mixer Digital Console






> Beste Roland m400 mannen(vrouwen),
> 
> Wat zijn jullie ervaringen mbt deze tafel met gasttechnici.
> Op diverse riders staat vermeld "geen digitafel" 
> komen jullie dit soort zaken tegen en levert het problemen op of... is het een graag geziene tafel
> 
> Gezien de prijs en mogelijkheden is dit een redelijk complete FOH optie. Voordeliger als analoog icm multi, siderack ed..
> 
> Met vr gr,
> ...

----------


## ronwijnands

Wij zijn een coverband die de overstap naar digitaal willen maken. 
Aangezien de drummer zelf de monitors doet ;hoe kun je het best de signalen splitten als je met een digisnake werkt? (24 kanalen ;gebeurt nu op de multikabel)
Waar kun je de M400 en de LS9 demoklaar testen? 

Zijn er nog alternatieven? (Mackie TT24? Tascam DM4800?)

Thx

----------


## purplehaze

splitten gebeurt bij de RSS systematiek (Roland M400 + digisnake) op het podium via het S4000 stageblok bijvoorbeeld.
Letwel de doorkoppel is volgens het REAC-protocol dus er is een M400 benodigd voor monitormix toepassingen.
Of er moet een converter tussen die de signalen van digitaal naar analoog omzet enzo kun je dan weer elke willekeurige mengtafel aansturen.

----------


## soundtech

Nadeel is als je zowel op de FOH en Monitoren een Roland neerzet de gain vanaf de zaal ook de gaine vande monitortafel is, je kan dus niet onafhankelijk gainen. Dit heeft een yamaha niet

----------


## Big Bang

> - De M-400 is qua kanalen vergelijkbaar met de LS-9-32 die 9000 euro kost
> - Een digitale multi voor de M-400 is een stuk goedkoper dan een gelijkwaardige analoge kabel  (laten we zeggen 50m, 32 kanalen)  met degelijke multiconnectoren



1) De LS9-16 is een 16/32 systeem, de LS9-32 is een 32/64 systeem. De Roland is een 24/48 systeem en zit daar dus precies tussenin

2) Ook yamaha komt met een digitale multi oplossing gericht op de LS9/M7Cl gebruikers: SB168-ES | Interfaces | Products | Yamaha Pro Audio

----------


## purplehaze

@ soundtech
het is geen nadeel dat de gain maar 1x ingesteld kan worden, er bestaat namlijk zoiets als een ideale gainstructruur en deze is onafhankelijk van monitor- danwel FOH-gebruik.

----------


## frederic

heb die LS9 aan het werk gezien op ons festivalletje, en ben daar ferm naar staan kijken en luisteren. Als ik al een live digitafel zou kopen zou het de LS9 zijn. Is ook de enige tafel van dit niveau die financieel haalbaar is. Zeker gezien je eigenlijk niets meer moet kopen van outboard gear. Dacht hem gezien te hebben voor een 9000 euro multikabel van 32/8 op 40m inbegrepen.

Na amper 1/2 uurtje uitleg kon zelfs ik ermee overweg.
Enig nadeel is het ontbreken van VCA groepen. Maar dit kun je eenvoudig oplossen door kanalen aan elkaar te bundelen. Het overzetten van settings van éne kanaal naar het andere is ook eenvoudig.

De klank en kwaliteit van de effecten zijn ook meer dan behoorlijk.
Is een ideale digitale tafel voor de kleinere PA-man. We hadden in 1 uur een volledige PA opgesteld met 2 man!

----------


## soundtech

> @ soundtech
> het is geen nadeel dat de gain maar 1x ingesteld kan worden, er bestaat namlijk zoiets als een ideale gainstructruur en deze is onafhankelijk van monitor- danwel FOH-gebruik.



Als ik op een festival monitors doe vind ik het prettig als ik zelf kan gainen en niet afhankelijk ben van de zaal tec, maar dat is puur persoonlijk wat ik prettig vind.

Tevens heb je zaal techneuten die veel met hun gains mixen, dan verdanderd de input op je monitor tafel ook continu als de zaal tech wat veranderd. Vind ik niet echt handig

----------


## berolios

> @ soundtech
> het is geen nadeel dat de gain maar 1x ingesteld kan worden, er bestaat namlijk zoiets als een ideale gainstructruur en deze is onafhankelijk van monitor- danwel FOH-gebruik.



Er bestaat ook zoiets als verschillende manieren van mixen...

Mijn ideale gain-structuur is alle faders etc op 0dB en dan gainen zodat het goed is... zal de monitorman blij van worden  :Wink: ...

----------


## paulschreuder

> heb die LS9 aan het werk gezien op ons festivalletje, en ben daar ferm naar staan kijken en luisteren. Als ik al een live digitafel zou kopen zou het de LS9 zijn. Is ook de enige tafel van dit niveau die financieel haalbaar is. Zeker gezien je eigenlijk niets meer moet kopen van outboard gear. Dacht hem gezien te hebben voor een 9000 euro multikabel van 32/8 op 40m inbegrepen.
> 
> Na amper 1/2 uurtje uitleg kon zelfs ik ermee overweg.
> Enig nadeel is het ontbreken van VCA groepen. Maar dit kun je eenvoudig oplossen door kanalen aan elkaar te bundelen. Het overzetten van settings van éne kanaal naar het andere is ook eenvoudig.
> 
> De klank en kwaliteit van de effecten zijn ook meer dan behoorlijk.
> Is een ideale digitale tafel voor de kleinere PA-man. We hadden in 1 uur een volledige PA opgesteld met 2 man!



Hoezo is de LS9-32 de enige tafel die financieel haalbaar is? Een RSS M-400 o.b.v. 32 inputs (b.v. met 2x 1608 stage-unit) kost netto ongeveer hetzelfde maar met daarbij het grote voordeel van een digitale multi (laag gewicht, ongevoelig voor interferentie, betere klankwaliteit)

Groet,

Paul

----------


## frederic

> Hoezo is de LS9-32 de enige tafel die financieel haalbaar is? Een RSS M-400 o.b.v. 32 inputs (b.v. met 2x 1608 stage-unit) kost netto ongeveer hetzelfde maar met daarbij het grote voordeel van een digitale multi (laag gewicht, ongevoelig voor interferentie, betere klankwaliteit)
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Paul



De Roland tafel is wel een klasje minder en is wel degelijk enkele duizenden euro's duurder. Tenminste als je een set neemt met 32/16 kanalen.
Komt er nog eens bij dat Roland een klote merk is op gebied van updates enz... En dat de klankkwaliteit beter is ben ik nog niet zo zeker van! Het is vooral deze aan de knopjes die dit bepaald.

----------


## showband

ik kom in het roland v/s yamaha vergelijk altijd maar die digitale multi tegen. en ik snap niets van deze overweging.  :Confused: 

My two cents:
in nederland speelt het halve amusementscircuit met een mix die naast het toneel staat. Of zelfs op het toneel. En de andere helft in de zaal mag blij zijn als de zaal 20 meter diep is dus 15 meter multi is genoeg om halverwege de zaal te staan...

een 16x4 multi van 15 meter kost van koper 400euri. Bij roland kost je 16x8 ineens 2400euri
-echt verschil in afmetingen/gewicht tussen een haspeltje van 15 meter of een catkabel+homp ijzer van de roland is er niet. 
-Plus dat de roland een 230V steker wil hebben waar je hem neerkeilt...
-plus dat `cat-kabel stuk" betekent dat alles uitvalt. een stuk adertje xlr vang je wel op.
-Gain op afstand is leuk van de roland maar dat heb je met een stukkie koperdraad ook.
-met een koperkabel kun je de verdeling tussen send en returnaders nog even genderchangen. (voorbeeld ik wil in een stageblock bij de drums nog wel eens gaten overhebben. Die ik dan voor 2draadjes wired in-ear beltpack gebruik) Bij roland zit je vast aan hun configuratie.
-met een roland digitale mixer heb je fysiek niet voldoende XLR´s op je mixer, om rechtstreeks 16kan in te prikken. Voor alle naast-het-toneel-mixers werk je met Yamaha uit de doos. Bij roland moet je verplicht met die multi blokken slepen ook bij klussen dat je ze niet nodig hebt. Netto gaan veel bands dus meer sjouwen...

Voor grote klussen is een CAT kabel als multi ideaal. Maar dan ga je meestal makkelijk over een 16 kanaals set heen. Kortom minimaal 2x 2400euri bij roland. tsja..5Keur om 32 kanalen koper te vervangen..dan moet je wel degelijk seriously veel klussen ervoor hebben want voor een paar euro huur je twee stagehands lokaal die even je oude koperkabel rolt...

Ik vermoed trouwens dat de roland zowel als de Yamaha zelden in aanmerking komen voor de klussen waar 100meter multi gebruikt wordt.

Ik ben reuze enthousiast over het idee om digi stageblocks te gebruiken maar ik vind dat roland de plank helemaal mis heeft geslagen.

Overigens met een 01V96 kun je als je naast het toneel mixt een optische lange adat kabel gebruiken.
Dit om in een SKB kist je 8 kanaals 19 inch audioinput naar de drummer te brengen. Heb ik al zien doen. kostprijs een behringer/focusrite inputdoos+kistje+lange kabel+lange neus naar roland  :Wink: )

----------


## soundtech

> Er bestaat ook zoiets als verschillende manieren van mixen...
> 
> Mijn ideale gain-structuur is alle faders etc op 0dB en dan gainen zodat het goed is... zal de monitorman blij van worden ...



 
dit is dus exact wat ik bedoel, ik zou als monitor tech gek worden, heb het al 1 keer mee gemaakt op een festival 15 bandjes en ik op de monitors en de zaal tech bleef maar gainen, grrr

6 x uitgelegd aan hem maar dat was zijn mannier van mixen, die ik trouwens ook zelf toepas als ik foh sta.

----------


## jakkes72

Tijdens soundchecks zet ik de faders op "nul" en regel de mix met de gain.
Daarna blijf ik van de gains af!!!!!
(nu moet ik wel zeggen dat ik mon van foh doe, en het dus onwenselijk is als je aan de gains gaat draaien)
Alleen in een uiterst geval zal ik de gain verdraaien, maar zelden van de zang oid, wel eens van de bas omdat ik bv ernstig aan het compressen ben, maar dat is ook weer op te lossen door de de make-up gain uiteraard.

(overigens kun je bij de LS9 ook nog NA je EQ een gain instelling wijzigen)

----------


## Outline

> Overigens met een 01V96 kun je als je naast het toneel mixt een optische lange adat kabel gebruiken.
> Dit om in een SKB kist je 8 kanaals 19 inch audioinput naar de drummer te brengen. Heb ik al zien doen. kostprijs een behringer/focusrite inputdoos+kistje+lange kabel+lange neus naar roland )



Is het geen idee om dit met een extra in/out-kaart op te vijzelen naar 24in/24uit? Of mis ik dan weer iets? En tot welke afstand kunnen we dan gaan? Meter of 50? Of minder?

----------


## bones2001

> Is het geen idee om dit met een extra in/out-kaart op te vijzelen naar 24in/24uit? Of mis ik dan weer iets? En tot welke afstand kunnen we dan gaan? Meter of 50? Of minder?



Langer als een meter of 5 kun je niet gaan met adat kabels.

----------


## paulschreuder

[quote=showband;494328]ik kom in het roland v/s yamaha vergelijk altijd maar die digitale multi tegen. en ik snap niets van deze overweging.  :Confused: 

Logisch: de M-400 i.c.m. met digital snake is een ijzersterke, goed betaalbare en goed klinkende combinatie. Los is een digitale multi leuk, maar samen met de M-400 profiteer je optimaal

My two cents:
in nederland speelt het halve amusementscircuit met een mix die naast het toneel staat. Of zelfs op het toneel. En de andere helft in de zaal mag blij zijn als de zaal 20 meter diep is dus 15 meter multi is genoeg om halverwege de zaal te staan...

Dat is flauwekul: ik gebruik een M-400 met S-4000 stage-unit bij een coverband die plm. 75x per jaar speelt en nagenoeg altijd de mix vanuit de zaal doet en dan is 15 meter multi écht te kort. Zaalhouders zijn dolblij met ons ene cat-5-kabeltje door de zaal of over het plafond i.p.v. een lompzware multi van 32 kanalen.

een 16x4 multi van 15 meter kost van koper 400euri. Bij roland kost je 16x8 ineens 2400euri

Je vergelijkt nu een 16-kanaals multi (bij altijd te weinig inputs voor een fatsoenlijke band) met een 24-kanaals multi die overigens (i.c.m. met M-400 want daar hebben we het over) geen 2400 euro maar 1500 euro kost tot 100 meter. Laten we 50-meter als redelijke multi-kabel lengte nemen, dan ben jij minimaal 2000 euro kwijt als je er ook nog LK-connectoren aan wilt zetten. En dan vergeet ik nog de lompe haspel c.q. flightcase die ook zo 500 euro kost.

-echt verschil in afmetingen/gewicht tussen een haspeltje van 15 meter of een catkabel+homp ijzer van de roland is er niet. 
-Plus dat de roland een 230V steker wil hebben waar je hem neerkeilt...

Je kunt hem ook gewoon aan de zijkant van het podium zetten (waar ook je analoge haspel zou staan) en daar is bijna altijd wel 220V beschikbaar toch?

-plus dat `cat-kabel stuk" betekent dat alles uitvalt. een stuk adertje xlr vang je wel op.

Klopt, maar als er één adertje van je 220V richting FOH uitvalt, is ook alles weg. Als je i.c.m. S-4000 gewoon een dubbele ethernetmulti gebruikt (dus 2x4 paartjes in een mantel) dan is het systeem volledig redunant. En ach, ik heb altijd een haspeltje met 50-meter installatie-ethernetkabel bij me als reserve: kost 75 euro.

-Gain op afstand is leuk van de roland maar dat heb je met een stukkie koperdraad ook.

N.v.t. wanneer we het hebben over M-400 + digital snake

-met een koperkabel kun je de verdeling tussen send en returnaders nog even genderchangen. (voorbeeld ik wil in een stageblock bij de drums nog wel eens gaten overhebben. Die ik dan voor 2draadjes wired in-ear beltpack gebruik) Bij roland zit je vast aan hun configuratie.

Klopt, dit is een nadeel.

-met een roland digitale mixer heb je fysiek niet voldoende XLR´s op je mixer, om rechtstreeks 16kan in te prikken. Voor alle naast-het-toneel-mixers werk je met Yamaha uit de doos. Bij roland moet je verplicht met die multi blokken slepen ook bij klussen dat je ze niet nodig hebt. Netto gaan veel bands dus meer sjouwen...

Met alle respect: in het professionele circuit zijn er écht geen bandjes meer die 16 losse microfoonkabeltjes in een mixer prikken. 

Voor grote klussen is een CAT kabel als multi ideaal. Maar dan ga je meestal makkelijk over een 16 kanaals set heen. Kortom minimaal 2x 2400euri bij roland. tsja..5Keur om 32 kanalen koper te vervangen..dan moet je wel degelijk seriously veel klussen ervoor hebben want voor een paar euro huur je twee stagehands lokaal die even je oude koperkabel rolt...

Wederom: een goede analoge multi (Tasker, Belden) met Neutrik XLR-connectoren en LK-multiconnectoren op 40-kanalen en een meter of 50 is digitaal niet veel duurder dan analoog.


Ik vermoed trouwens dat de roland zowel als de Yamaha zelden in aanmerking komen voor de klussen waar 100meter multi gebruikt wordt.

Maximum wat ik mee heb gemaakt is 60 meter (feesttent)

Ik ben reuze enthousiast over het idee om digi stageblocks te gebruiken maar ik vind dat roland de plank helemaal mis heeft geslagen.

Volgens mij niet (zie bovenstaande opmerkingen) want het allerbelangrijkste is nog niet genoemd: een digitale multi klinkt gewoon beter dan een analoge (beter signaal/ruisverhouding, niet gevoelig voor instraling, zeker een pluspunt bij grote afstanden).

----------


## showband

> My two cents:
> in nederland speelt het halve amusementscircuit met een mix die naast het toneel staat. Of zelfs op het toneel. En de andere helft in de zaal mag blij zijn als de zaal 20 meter diep is dus 15 meter multi is genoeg om halverwege de zaal te staan...
> 
> Dat is flauwekul: ik gebruik een M-400 met S-4000 stage-unit bij een coverband die plm. 75x per jaar speelt en nagenoeg altijd de mix vanuit de zaal doet en dan is 15 meter multi écht te kort. Zaalhouders zijn dolblij met ons ene cat-5-kabeltje door de zaal of over het plafond i.p.v. een lompzware multi van 32 kanalen.



Ik weet heel goed dat er bands per se vanuit de zaal mixen. Ik zeg alleen dat inmidels vrijwel de helft van het circuit dat op verzoek van de markt niet meer doet. Het is leuk dat te ontkrachten door te zeggen "maar ikke niet". Als je eens om je heen kijkt zie je talloze amusementsbands. Zelfs PA bedrijven (muss) die dat altijd doen. Die roland en yamaha´s worden ook veelvuldig door zelf mixende bands gebruikt trouwens. Heus.





> een 16x4 multi van 15 meter kost van koper 400euri. Bij roland kost je 16x8 ineens 2400euri
> 
> Je vergelijkt nu een 16-kanaals multi (bij altijd te weinig inputs voor een fatsoenlijke band) met een 24-kanaals multi die overigens (i.c.m. met M-400 want daar hebben we het over) geen 2400 euro maar 1500 euro kost tot 100 meter. Laten we 50-meter als redelijke multi-kabel lengte nemen, dan ben jij minimaal 2000 euro kwijt als je er ook nog LK-connectoren aan wilt zetten. En dan vergeet ik nog de lompe haspel c.q. flightcase die ook zo 500 euro kost.



Wat is een fatsoenlijke band? een band die meer dan 16 kanalen gebruikt?
50 meter multi als norm? De gemiddelde feestzaal (fata morgana efteling daar sta je halverwege met 20 meter. ballroom claus rol je twintig meter uit dat zijn toch al de gewone zalen. Nogmaals het gaat mij om de markt. En een enorme berg bands waar die roland en yamaha´s voor bedoeld zijn rollen hun 30 meter zelden meer dan halverwege uit. Als ze sowiso al in de zaal gaan staan mixen.





> -met een roland digitale mixer heb je fysiek niet voldoende XLR´s op je mixer, om rechtstreeks 16kan in te prikken. Voor alle naast-het-toneel-mixers werk je met Yamaha uit de doos. Bij roland moet je verplicht met die multi blokken slepen ook bij klussen dat je ze niet nodig hebt. Netto gaan veel bands dus meer sjouwen...
> 
> Met alle respect: in het professionele circuit zijn er écht geen bandjes meer die 16 losse microfoonkabeltjes in een mixer prikken.



Wat prik jij dan in een mengtafel? kaas? Ook uit een stageblok of een harting spinner komen gewoon xlr/en hoor. Bij een yamaha passen die er in. Bij een roland hang je altijd aan hun multisysteem on de mengtafel te kunnen gebruiken omdat er maar 8 xlr aansluitingen op zitten. DAT is pas weinig. En ja er zijn zat bands die een klein 8 kanaals 10m stageblokje van 180eur bij de drums zetten en de rest direct inprikken. Omdat die mengtafel naast of zelfs op het toneel staat. Ik loop je echt niet in de maling te nemen.
Amateurs zoals de crazy pianos in scheveningen, of half de bezetting van swinging.nl enzo

_aanvulling. van de bands die per se in de zaal gaan mixen heeft weer een groot deel alsnog een monitormixer mee. Als je een roland digikabel wil aftakken gaat het pas echt duur worden....of je moet er alsnog een stuk analoog voorzetten voor de aftak._





> Ik vermoed trouwens dat de roland zowel als de Yamaha zelden in aanmerking komen voor de klussen waar 100meter multi gebruikt wordt.
> 
> Maximum wat ik mee heb gemaakt is 60 meter (feesttent)



dan ook maar op de "wat ik meemaak is voor heel nederland de norm" antwoorden. Als wij in een feesttent staan huren we altijd een dikke PA met midastafel. Dus dan komt een roland of yamaha hobbytafel niet echt uit de kast. (snap je dat ik het heb over de marktpositionering van de roland multikabelsetup)





> Ik ben reuze enthousiast over het idee om digi stageblocks te gebruiken maar ik vind dat roland de plank helemaal mis heeft geslagen.
> 
> Volgens mij niet (zie bovenstaande opmerkingen) want het allerbelangrijkste is nog niet genoemd: een digitale multi klinkt gewoon beter dan een analoge (beter signaal/ruisverhouding, niet gevoelig voor instraling, zeker een pluspunt bij grote afstanden).



op die paar meter afstand waarop echt veel bands hem gaan gebruiken zul je het verschil m.i. niet snel horen.

----------


## vasco

Ik sta achter Showband zijn mening.

Waar ik de Roland M400 tegenkom, kom ik als tegenhanger eerder een Yamaha M7CL tegen dan een Yamaha LS9. Een LS9 zie ik eigenlijk nooit in het theater maar wel bij bands op de "kleine" podia. Misschien heeft Roland wel bedoeld te willen concurreren met de LS9. De markt waar de LS9 in zit is niet direct een markt voor de M400 blijkt na verloop van tijd. Als dat wel zo is volgens Roland dan hebben ze de plank toch misgeslagen omdat de digitale multi voor bands die tot 16 kanalen gebruiken in ruimte van niet meer dan 30 meter diep te duur is in het algemeen tegen de analoge multi.

----------


## Outline

Niet om het een of ander, maar ik ken toch een redelijk aantal theatertourtjes waar of 'n O1V of 'n LS9 gebruikt wordt.

En die ook nog 'ns 'n 24/28/32/36-kanaals multi van 50 of zelfs 75 meter hebben die regelmatig een heel eind uit gaat.

----------


## frederic

> Ik sta achter Showband zijn mening.
> 
> Waar ik de Roland M400 tegenkom, kom ik als tegenhanger eerder een Yamaha M7CL tegen dan een Yamaha LS9. Een LS9 zie ik eigenlijk nooit in het theater maar wel bij bands op de "kleine" podia. Misschien heeft Roland wel bedoeld te willen concurreren met de LS9. De markt waar de LS9 in zit is niet direct een markt voor de M400 blijkt na verloop van tijd. Als dat wel zo is volgens Roland dan hebben ze de plank toch misgeslagen omdat de digitale multi voor bands die tot 16 kanalen gebruiken in ruimte van niet meer dan 30 meter diep te duur is in het algemeen tegen de analoge multi.



Ik zie niet in waarom de ls9 minder inzetbaar zou zijn dan de M400 voor grote projecten??? Als je een analoge tafel kunt inzetten voor grote projecten kun je evengoed een ls9 zetten.

----------


## drummerke

Roland of yamaha

Ik weet wel dat het handig is als je vb overweg kan met een ls9 je ook makkelijker overweg kan met het gehele gamma van yamaha.  ZO had ik in het verleden al eens gewerkt met een 0V1 (v2), LS9 en nu dus ook de DM1000.  

In vgl met men tascam mixer zit alles bijna gespiegeld, dus zelfs ik denk eraan om te veranderen naar yamaha om toch meer structuur in men hoofd te krijgen. 

Greets

----------


## purplehaze

Yamaha is meer geaccepteerd dan Roland op het gebied van digimixers daar is op dit moment niet veel tegen in te brengen, maar dit wil niet zeggen dat die zogenaamde standaard ook de beste is...
Een direct vergelijk die we laatst maakten met de M400 en LS9 maakte al pijnlijk duidelijk dat je bij Yamaha naar een soort Yamaha sausje luistert terwijl je bij de M400 ook echt hoort wat er gebeurt met name het laagmid en midhoog is een wereld van verschil.

Tel daar de makkelijke digi-multi bij op en je hebt een onverslaanbaar compact en goedklinkend systeem.
Standaard of niet op basis van bovenstaande kies ik voor de M400.
Ik heb er nog een o1V96 naast maar in de praktijk gaat eigenlijk altijd de M400 mee of het moet wel een erg bescheiden klusje zijn waar een M400 erg overkill zou zijn. 

Oja er zijn laatst ook nog vergelijkingstesten gedaan tussen de M7CL en de M400 en je raad het al klankmatig ook weer in het voordeel van de Roland.

Ten slotte is de ondersteuning van Roland erg direct en de service perfect dus ik ben bang dat we steeds meer gaan horen over roland, M400, digisnake enzo.

... en nee ik heb geen aandelen Roland maar het is gewoon een goed product.

----------


## frederic

> Yamaha is meer geaccepteerd dan Roland op het gebied van digimixers daar is op dit moment niet veel tegen in te brengen, maar dit wil niet zeggen dat die zogenaamde standaard ook de beste is...
> Een direct vergelijk die we laatst maakten met de M400 en LS9 maakte al pijnlijk duidelijk dat je bij Yamaha naar een soort Yamaha sausje luistert terwijl je bij de M400 ook echt hoort *wat er gebeurt met name het laagmid en midhoog is een wereld van verschil.*



Lijkt me nogal zeer kort door de bocht om dit in een livesituatie toe te schrijven aan de LS9. Lijkt met zoieso kort door de bocht om dit aan een foh mengtafel toe te schrijven. Er zijn zoveel factoren die dit bepalen. EQ instellingen, kwaliteit klankkasten, instelling crossover enz...





> Tel daar de makkelijke digi-multi bij op en je hebt een onverslaanbaar compact en goedklinkend systeem.



2 extra flightcases bij op podium. Compact?





> Standaard of niet op basis van bovenstaande kies ik voor de M400.
> Ik heb er nog een o1V96 naast maar in de praktijk gaat eigenlijk altijd de M400 mee of het moet wel een erg bescheiden klusje zijn waar een M400 erg overkill zou zijn. 
> 
> Oja er zijn laatst ook nog vergelijkingstesten gedaan tussen de M7CL en de M400 en je raad het al klankmatig ook weer in het voordeel van de Roland.
> 
> Ten slotte is de ondersteuning van *Roland erg direct en de service perfect* *dus* *ik ben bang dat we steeds meer gaan horen over roland, M400*, digisnake enzo.
> 
> ... en nee ik heb geen aandelen Roland maar het is gewoon een goed product.



 Ik denk het niet.
Probeer maar eens updates te vinden voor vista van Roland toestanden van een jaar of 4 oud  :Wink:

----------


## purplehaze

> Lijkt me nogal zeer kort door de bocht om dit in een livesituatie toe te schrijven aan de LS9. Lijkt met zoieso kort door de bocht om dit aan een foh mengtafel toe te schrijven. Er zijn zoveel factoren die dit bepalen. EQ instellingen, kwaliteit klankkasten, instelling crossover enz...



Je kunt het eenvoudig vaststellen met een CDtje en dan switchen tussen de LS9 en de M400.
Toonregeling wordt niet gebruikt, en de weergaveset is natuurlijk een en dezelfde met zo'n test  :Smile: 
Je kunt dan binnen een halve minuut vaststellen dat de  M400 natuurlijker en muzikaler klinkt. En dat is een fijn uitgangspunt als je je met het versterken van muziek bezighoudt.


Enne wat betreft 2 extra flightcases op de buhne: een normale 50 meter multi 36 parig heeft een behoorlijke case nodig en weegt een kilootje of 60. Daar heb je dan nog een stagerack bij nodig en div. snakes.

Roland: heeft van die 16-8 stageblokjes waardoor je die gewoon legt waar je ze nodig hebt op het podium. Cases zijn dan niet eens nodig, en de cat5 multi weegt nog maar een kilootje of 5.
Errug gemakkelijk, ik wil voor geen goud terug naar analoge multi toestanden.

----------


## frederic

En jij hebt natuurlijk een LS9 en een M400 al naast elkaar bezig gezien in live situatie?

----------


## purplehaze

> En jij hebt natuurlijk een LS9 en een M400 al naast elkaar bezig gezien in live situatie?



nope, ook geen behoefte aan.

Hier onder nog wat resultaten uit een vergelijkingstest tussen een M400 en een M7CL met een multitrack setup (komt uit deze thread trouwens):

_Ik heb wat nieuws over de M-400 in vergelijking met een M7CL. Ik was gisteren bij proaudioshop.nl op hun demodag en heb van een bekende een M7CL meegenomen. Ze hadden bij proaudioshop.nl een multitrack mix en die hebben wij op beide tafels terug laten komen (via actieve splitters). 

Het resultaat was verbluffend: de M-400 klonk (naar onze bescheiden mening) vele malen beter dan de M7CL en als de vorige poster dat ook al geconcludeerd heeft t.a.v. de LS-9 dan denk ik dat we nog heel veel van de M-400 gaan horen.
_

----------


## peternotermans

Interessante discussie...  :Confused: 

- Als je de "klankkleur" (wat is dat eigenlijk..?) tussen 2 mengpanelen (of welke meuk dan ook) wilt vergelijken kan dat eigenlijk alleen maar met meetrapportjes waarin frequentierespons / fasedraaiing van pak'm beet 10Hz -> 25 kHz staan gerapporteerd. Het "beter klinken" van een mixer schijnt nogal een subjectieve beoordeling te zijn.. En zelfs over het interpreteren van dat soort meetrapportjes kun je eindeloos discussiëren..

- Een band zal 't in het algemeen worst zijn of er een LS9 / M7CL / M-400 etc.etc. meeneemt. Dat soort meuk is gewoon allemaal goed. En de organisatie zal 't nog minder boeien. De vaardigheden van de knoppenman (en van de band) maken of breken de sound.

- Zolang ik met mijn LS9 niet wordt weggestuurd met de opmerking "ga jij 's even snel een ander mengpaneel halen" en telkens een "klus-naar-volle-tevredenheid-van-opdrachtgever" neerzet waarbij die mixer dus z'n geld oplevert weet ik zeker dat ik voor mij de goeie mixer heb gekocht. Dezelfde beredenering gaat zeker ook op voor een M-400.

----------


## frederic

> Interessante discussie... 
> 
> - Als je de "klankkleur" (wat is dat eigenlijk..?) tussen 2 mengpanelen (of welke meuk dan ook) wilt vergelijken kan dat eigenlijk alleen maar met meetrapportjes waarin frequentierespons / fasedraaiing van pak'm beet 10Hz -> 25 kHz staan gerapporteerd. Het "beter klinken" van een mixer schijnt nogal een subjectieve beoordeling te zijn.. En zelfs over het interpreteren van dat soort meetrapportjes kun je eindeloos discussiëren..
> 
> - Een band zal 't in het algemeen worst zijn of er een LS9 / M7CL / M-400 / Heritage etc.etc. meeneemt. Dat soort meuk is gewoon allemaal goed. En de organisatie zal 't nog minder boeien. De vaardigheden van de knoppenman (en van de band) maken of breken de sound.
> 
> - Zolang ik met mijn LS9 niet wordt weggestuurd met de opmerking "ga jij 's even snel een ander mengpaneel halen" en telkens een "klus-naar-volle-tevredenheid-van-opdrachtgever" neerzet waarbij die mixer dus z'n geld oplevert weet ik zeker dat ik voor mij de goeie mixer heb gekocht. Dezelfde beredenering gaat zeker ook op voor een M-400.



Volledig akkoord, maar over dat laatste denk ik toch dat een LS9 prijs/kwaliteit een veel betere koop is dan een M400.

En voor dezen die het begin van de draad gemist hebben, toch even volgende quote: 
En dit zijn voor mij toch ook elementen die een M400 voor een deel afkraken....





> Ik heb ook eens zitten kijken naar de M400 van Roland.
> 
> Twee dingen zijn me echt opgevallen, ten nadele van de Roland tov de LS9 van Yamaha:
> 
> - *EQ minder uitgebreid, Laag en Hoog niet (semi)-parametrisch, maar shelving.*
> *- Alleen op de eerste 24 kanalen dynamics beschikbaar.*
> 
> dit zijn voor mij toch echt punten om de M400 niet te nemen. Op een LS9 kun je pakken wat je wil per kanaal en dat vind ik toch één van de grote voordelen van digitaal mixen.

----------


## berolios

> [...] Een band zal 't in het algemeen worst zijn of er een LS9 / M7CL / M-400 / Heritage etc.etc. meeneemt. Dat soort meuk is gewoon allemaal goed. [...]



*FOUT !!* Een Harrie in een adem noemen met M7CL en dan zeggen: allemaal goed... no way jose !!

Muzikaliteit... daar hebben we het over... als je veel op verschillende tafels draait, dan weet je waar ik het over heb. Dynamiek, transienten, headroom... heb ik het nog niet eens over de pre-amps, EQ en busverzadiging... dat zijn allemaal dingen die het kaf van het koren scheiden. Het is vaak als luisteraar moeilijk je vinger te leggen op de reden waarom het niet zo dik is op de ene tafel tov de andere... Goede muzikanten horen het verschil ZEKER en het zal ze dus absoluut interesseren met wat voor klasse tafel je aan komt zetten. Welke tafel in welke klasse hoort ga ik niks over zeggen.

Verder zeggen meet-rapporten echt niet alles. Het zijn vaak juist de 'theoretische fouten' die een tafel lekker laat werken. Een XL-4 maakt een dip in de dubbele frequentie als je in het laag boost bijvoorbeeld (50 Hz geeft tevens een dip bij 100 Hz)... theoretisch niet correct... maar muzikaal gezien wordt je er heel blij van !!

Afijn... dit is een discussie waar ik me verder lekker buiten houd.

----------


## vasco

> Ik zie niet in waarom de ls9 minder inzetbaar zou zijn dan de M400 voor grote projecten??? Als je een analoge tafel kunt inzetten voor grote projecten kun je evengoed een ls9 zetten.



Ik bedoelde niet te zeggen dat een LS9 niet gebruikt wordt in theater maar dat ik deze nog niet ben tegengekomen hier tegenover de M400 en M7CL. Men zal zoals Peter al aangeeft iemand die met een LS9 komt echt niet wegsturen.

----------


## purplehaze

Klankkwaliteit is zeker een subjectief gegeven, maar als je tijdens een luistertest het er met 6 geluidstechnici er unaniem over eens bent dat de ene mengtafel beter klinkt dan de andere dan is het al wat minder subjectief dan dat je zo'n test in je uppie doet. Maar dan nog hoor...je moet jezelf gewoon overtuigen da's het beste.
Trouwens de nadelen van de M400 die Mark noemde zijn inmiddels opgelost.
De 24 dynamics en 24 gates zijn toe te wijzen aan alle inputkanalen van de M400, en de Eq heeft een los filter wat als laag-af filter gebruikt kan worden maar ook als extra bandje of als notch.
De functionele beperkingen die de M400 een half jaar geleden nog had t.o.v. Yamaha-equivalenten zijn inmiddels al aardig opgelost. De op- en aanmerkingen van gebruikers worden vrij snel in software-updates verwerkt (en zo hoort het ook)

----------


## peternotermans

> *FOUT !!* Een Harrie in een adem noemen met M7CL en dan zeggen: allemaal goed... no way jose !!



D'accord: 't moet wel binnen dezelfde prijsklasse blijven.. Iets met appels en peren en zo.. ff post -editen-  :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

nuja een heritage is idd niet te vergelijken met een ls9 of M400. Dit is gewooon een beest van een tafel.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik weet heel goed dat er bands per se vanuit de zaal mixen. Ik zeg alleen dat inmidels vrijwel de helft van het circuit dat op verzoek van de markt niet meer doet. Het is leuk dat te ontkrachten door te zeggen "maar ikke niet". Als je eens om je heen kijkt zie je talloze amusementsbands. Zelfs PA bedrijven (muss) die dat altijd doen. Die roland en yamaha´s worden ook veelvuldig door zelf mixende bands gebruikt trouwens. Heus.
> 
> 
> Wat is een fatsoenlijke band? een band die meer dan 16 kanalen gebruikt?
> 50 meter multi als norm? De gemiddelde feestzaal (fata morgana efteling daar sta je halverwege met 20 meter. ballroom claus rol je twintig meter uit dat zijn toch al de gewone zalen. Nogmaals het gaat mij om de markt. En een enorme berg bands waar die roland en yamaha´s voor bedoeld zijn rollen hun 30 meter zelden meer dan halverwege uit. Als ze sowiso al in de zaal gaan staan mixen.
> 
> 
> Wat prik jij dan in een mengtafel? kaas? Ook uit een stageblok of een harting spinner komen gewoon xlr/en hoor. Bij een yamaha passen die er in. Bij een roland hang je altijd aan hun multisysteem on de mengtafel te kunnen gebruiken omdat er maar 8 xlr aansluitingen op zitten. DAT is pas weinig. En ja er zijn zat bands die een klein 8 kanaals 10m stageblokje van 180eur bij de drums zetten en de rest direct inprikken. Omdat die mengtafel naast of zelfs op het toneel staat. Ik loop je echt niet in de maling te nemen.
> Amateurs zoals de crazy pianos in scheveningen, of half de bezetting van swinging.nl enzo
> ...



Het feit dat en aantal techs niet meer vanuit de zaal mixen komt dat niet doordat een zaal eigenaar niet blij wordt van 2 meter mengtafel met nog eens een meter effecten rack en als klap op de vuurpijl een 3 cm dikke kabel dwars door de zaal?
Dan is het met een M400 toch wel een iets ander verhaal, die kun je zelfs in het kleinste kroegje nog wel ergens kwijt en het cat kabeltje hang je dan over de nooduitgang verlichting en de wandlampjes aan de muur en niemand die er nog last van heeft :Smile: 

Een beetje band heb je al snel meer dan 16 kanalen voor nodig en wanneer je 15 meter de zaal in wilt heb je toch al snel een meter of 30 aan multi nodig, 40 meter is dus echt wel het minimum wat je moet hebben om overal uit de voeten te kunnen.

Direct achter in de mengtafel prikken is nou niet bepaald de handigste manier, heerlijk om een stage blok daar te kunnen leggen waar veel kabels uitkomen, één achter bij de drums en één vooraan voor alle vocals en je kunt bijna alles met 5 meter XLR's af. Staat tegenover dat je twee Cat kabels moet leggen en twee digital snakes moet sjouwen....

Die dikke midas staat erg indrukwekkend maar je komt dan weer uit op de ruimte die een dergelijke set-up in neemt. Met een M400 kan ik me voorstellen dat er sceptisch naar je gekeken zal worden. Is een kwestie van tijd dat ze je met die dikke midas liever zien gaan dan komen en voelt een beetje als compensatie gedrag. :Big Grin: 
De meeste opdrachtgevers zal het worst wezen hoe je het doet, als je het maar doet. 
Daarbij hoef je bij de Roland niet altijd 100 meter kabel te gebruiken, je kunt het zo inkorten tot 50 meter.....

Ik denk dus dat Roland precies heeft ontwikkeld waar de markt om vraagt, ideaal om binnen 10 minuten je FOH set-up te installeren, nog een groot voordeel is dat je tijdens het opbouwen ook de mixer tijdelijk bij het podium kunt zetten, heel makkelijk met de line en monitor check.
En of de prijs gerechtvaardigt is.... Is de prijs van een dikke midas in verhouding tot de kwaliteit?
Voor of tegenstander, ik denk dat binnen nu en een jaar of 10 er geen analoge tafel meer gebruikt wordt.

----------


## RWJ

Ik ben het helemaal eens met de laaste post, de Roland kun je eigenlijk overal kwijt ook door de dunne 'multi'. Het is een goed doordacht systeem wat met elke software update weer beter wordt. Ik werk er nu al een jaar mee en heb laatst weer eens met een LS9 gewerkt jammer joh kwa klankkwaliteit de Roland is echt beter wat mij toch belangrijk lijkt!! Heb ook al een paar shows gedaan met 2 M400's, 1 FOH en 1 Monitors dat werkt ook prima ook dat de de FOH mixer de gain bepaald went snel en je hebt altijd de attenuator nog bij EQ. Je splitst gewoon op podium met een ethernet switch de cat5.

En je kan nu of straks ook nog een keer splitsen naar het nieuwe (aviom gelijkende) personal monitor systeem van Roland dan wordt zo'n digi multi toch eens heel interresant en niet duur, Analoog worden het dan al gauw dure actieve stageblokken. Reac systeem kunnen je blijven splitten ook naar een opname set met Sonar DAW set

----------


## ronwijnands

Misschien een beetje offtopic maar .....wel informatief

We gebruiken de M400 sinds kort en ik moet zeggen het bevalt uitstekend op alle fronten behalve 1 probleem ; we hebben in-ear monitors van sennheiser en die hebben veel ruis sinds we de roland gebruiken. Nu heb ik al begrepen dat dit een bekend probleem is als je de in-ear zender rechtstreeks aansluit op de M400 (oplossing een condensator tussen pin 1 en 3 XLR) maar we gebruiken de uitgang van de 1608 snake en toch blijft de ruis.

Heeft er iemand dezelfde ervaring en evt een oplossing?

(sennheiser EW300 G2 receiver met eerste generatie zender!)

----------


## appleknockers flophouse

hierbij toch ff een soort korte reactie :Wink: 
Als het om de ls gaat en de roland?,zou mijn keuze toch de roland zijn en waarom?
Afgezien van de reputatie van yamaha moet ik toch eerlijk zijn dat de LS niet zo geweldig als iedereen zou hopen en niet zo goed klinkt(goedkopere converters)..Roland bied een beter pakket waaronder,betere dsp en een digitaal snake-systeem..
Daar waar je bij de yamaha ook nog eens een multi moet aankopen,zit die er bij roland al bij..
Verder klinkt de roland eigenlijk ook beter,eq's zijn beter en makelijker te bereiken en te regelen.
Ik wil hierbij niet zeggen dat yamaha geen goeie tafels zou maken.DM 2000 en de m7-cl helemaal te gek.
Mijne keuze blijft analoog,heb momenteel samen met iemand een oude MIDAS..Rond 1970-75 gemaakt,transformatoren op elk kanaal.input en masters en een echte geweldige toonregeling .goed design en nog beter de juiste condensators en ic-tjes erin.
Printplaten allemaal apart per broodje (zoals bij elke goeie tafel).en gouden contacten..
Digitaal ga je de echte goeie analoge sound niet krijgen.maar het duurt ook niet lang meer voordat ze griezelig dicht in de buurt komen met analoog..
tot die tijd blijf ik liever met lekkere echte pre-amps werken en mooie compressors.
Uiteindelijk blijft het natuurlijk ook een kwestie van smaak.. :Smile:

----------


## ronwijnands

> Misschien een beetje offtopic maar .....wel informatief
> 
> We gebruiken de M400 sinds kort en ik moet zeggen het bevalt uitstekend op alle fronten behalve 1 probleem ; we hebben in-ear monitors van sennheiser en die hebben veel ruis sinds we de roland gebruiken. Nu heb ik al begrepen dat dit een bekend probleem is als je de in-ear zender rechtstreeks aansluit op de M400 (oplossing een condensator tussen pin 1 en 3 XLR) maar we gebruiken de uitgang van de 1608 snake en toch blijft de ruis.
> 
> Heeft er iemand dezelfde ervaring en evt een oplossing?
> 
> (sennheiser EW300 G2 receiver met eerste generatie zender!)



We hebben inmiddels via Roland de oplossing gekregen.
Het schijnt dat niet alleen Roland maar ook andere merken mixers hier last van hebben in combinatie met de sennheiser in-ears. (dus een specifiek Sennheiser probleem)

Oplossing: (via Roland)

----------


## Outline

Oftewel een ontwerpfout van Roland. Want deze Roland is de enigste tafel TER WERELD die ik ken waar een Sennheiser IEM-setje problemen mee heeft...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> The high frequency noise that is out of hearing range coming fropm the M400 or S1608/0816 interferes the frequency made inside the Sennheiser's internal circuit...



Zou erg graag eens een scoop of spectrumanalyser aan de uitgangen van een M400 hangen. Moet tot een behoorlijke boventoon uitkomen wil je met een mengtoon met de Sennheisers ellende veroorzaken.

In de specs van de M400 staat ook: -2 dB / +0 dB (@ +4 dBu, 20 Hz to 20 kHz).

Dat wil dus zeggen dat de uitgang pas boven de 20k gefilterd wordt (als ie al gefilterd wordt) en dat dat filter niet echt steil is.

----------


## showband

een draaggolf in de Uhf band bij een in/earsetje zit toch in de Mhz band?

w.t.f. interfereert HF noise van de roland daarmee? Dan heb je processorherrie op de outputs. Niet leuk met een analoge eindbak en gevoelige tweeters. Die zit je dan ongemerkt heet te stoken.

Dit probleem heb ik met zelfs oude soundcraft digitale tafels nog nooit van gehoord. Dus "alle tafels" hebben dit zeker niet. Muss draait volgens mij ook wekelijks met in/ear setjes op digi tafels. Ook nooit dat verhaal bij gehoord.

Als twee condernsatortjes een mooie oplossing zouden zijn dan kunnen onze japanse vrienden die toch wel in het ontwerp even meenemen?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> een draaggolf in de Uhf band bij een in/earsetje zit toch in de Mhz band?
> 
> w.t.f. interfereert HF noise van de roland daarmee?



Volgens mij is het anders.... de Roland geeft boven de 20k rommel uit. Door de compander-schakeling in de Sennheiser wordt dit hoorbaar (iets met mengfrequenties, fase-ellende of wat dan ook)

Rommel is inerhent aan D/A converters, maar normaliter filter je strak op de maximaal nodige bandbreedte.

----------


## showband

compander-schakelingen zitten in alle draadloze sets in de betaalbare prijsklasse.

De werkingsfrequenties van digitale zaken en Uhf zenders zitten ver boven de gehoordrempel. Als je veel ruis hoort betekent dit dat je volgens mij interferentie krijgt van twee HF bronnen. De bijgeluiden zitten in het hoorbare gebied. Inderdaad, dat hoor je uit te filteren. Bij de veroorzaker van de storing, in dit geval de roland.

een sterk nadeel van processorchips is de processornoise. Smoorspoeltjes op adapterkabels en GSM storingen op versterkers zijn bekende zaken die daar door de consument van gemerkt kunnen worden.


Het is aan de fabrikanten om de storingen van hun processors binnen hun behuizing te houden. Roland heeft in dit geval kennelijk op elke XLR twee condensatortjes bespaart... Niet uniek. Wel K*T....Wie herrinert zich nog het urenlang vervangen van 741 opamps in mengtafels in de jaren tachtig. En de venice heeft grote ontwerpfouten qua ingangstrappen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ronwijnands

Ff om het verhaal compleet te maken:

We hebben ipv sennheisers DB inears gebruikt en die hadden nergens last van. (terwijl dat een goedkopere serie is!)

----------


## purplehaze

is het dan een ontwerpfout van Sennheiser of Roland... ;-)

----------


## MusicSupport

> is het dan een ontwerpfout van Sennheiser of Roland... ;-)



Ruisproblemen met de gebalanceerde ingang (zowel op Jack als XLR) van de IEM300 series heb ik ook wel eens met andere tafels ervaren. Kan ook opgelost worden door de kabel naar de IEM ongebalanceerd te maken...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Beide?

Roland zou geen signalen boven de 20k mogen uitgeven en Sennheiser zou er niet gevoelig voor moeten zijn.

Maar! wie zegt dat Sennheiser er gevoelig voor is? Kan zijn dat in de Sennheiser het door een mengproduct hoorbaar gemaakt wordt, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat het aan de Sennheiser ligt.

Als ik 12v dv op mijn autoradio zet doet ie het prima, is het 11 volt met 5 volt wissel erbovenop, dan denk ik dat ik iets raars ga meemaken. Ligt het dan aan mijn autoradio, of aan de voeding?

het sap uit de Roland zou zo schoon moeten zijn dat een erop aangesloten apparaat er geen storing van ondervind. 
Andersom verwacht je toch ook dat je draadloze ontvangers zo schoon zijn dat je ADC's in de Roland geen gekke dingen gaan doen.

----------


## Outline

Kijk, misschien is het Sennheiser-ontwerp niet helemaal heilig. Maar het Roland-ontwerp zeker ook niet!

Mijn redenatie is simpel: als ik met 9 van de 10 tafels (A&H's, Soundcraft's, O1V's, LS9's, Digico's, etc) geen problemen heb en met een Roland wel, ligt het wat mij betreft aan de Roland.

Dat het probleem zich niet voordeed met een DB-Technologies-setje kan misschien komen omdat dat een MONO IEM-setje is?

Benieuwd of het ombouwwerk qua kosten terug te vorderen valt bij Roland ivm ontwerpfout. Je mag er toch van uit gaan dat ze een product afleveren wat aan de eisen voldoet? En dat doet het in mijn ogen niet. Want hoe moeilijk is het nou voor Roland om zelf zoiets te testen, zeker met een merk als Sennheiser wat toch wel een industrie-standaard is?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dat het probleem zich niet voordeed met een DB-Technologies-setje kan misschien komen omdat dat een MONO IEM-setje is?
> 
> Want hoe moeilijk is het nou voor Roland om zelf zoiets te testen, zeker met een merk als Sennheiser wat toch wel een industrie-standaard is?



Het is erg gebruikelijk om op een input een RF filter te zetten, als de sennheiser zo gevoelig is, dan is het kantelpunt duidelijk op een veel te hoge frequentie gekozen of erger nog zit er helemaal niet in. Vergeet niet dat ook instraling van buiten af op de kabel dan binnen kan dringen en storing kan veroorzaken.

De roland mag ook niet teveel HF uitgeven, en waarschijnlijk is de frequentie van het stoorsignaal dermate hoog dat het van processor klokken afkomt. Soms word er gedacht dat als er een goed actief uitgangsfilter inzit dit niet mag gebeuren, maar bij deze hoge frequenties doen actieve analoge opamp filters het simpel weg niet meer. De enige goede remedie is een passief filter direct op de uitgang, vaak werkt enkel een condensator al voldoende, maar een extra (common mode) spoel doet wonderen.

Misschien wisten ze dit bij Roland en sennheiser al wel wat langer, dit soort EMC metingen word vaak pas gedaan als er al spullen verkocht zijn. En om het design dan nog aan te passen als alles verder goed werkt...

Een Mono iem setje maakt niet uit, deze jongens hebben waarschijnlijk een net ingangsfiltertje gemaakt.
Ze hebben het allebei dus niet goed voor elkaar vrees ik...

----------


## Outline

Nog even een aanvulling: stond vanmorgen onder de douche te denken (ideale locatie en al menig goede/geniale inval gehad daar) dat het misschien nog zou kunnen interfereren met of de stereo-pilot (iets van 19KHz?) of de pilot van Sennheiser zelf (iets van 38KHz).

Iemand een blik er op?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Nog even een aanvulling: stond vanmorgen onder de douche te denken (ideale locatie en al menig goede/geniale inval gehad daar) dat het misschien nog zou kunnen interfereren met of de stereo-pilot (iets van 19KHz?) of de pilot van Sennheiser zelf (iets van 38KHz).
> 
> Iemand een blik er op?



Verwacht van niet bij dit soort verschijnselen heb je het vaak over vanaf een paar 100kHz tot in de MHz'en. Die MHz zijn simpel weg te filteren met een paar condensators, het is vooral het gebied vanaf de 100kHz die het lastigste zijn.

Aangezien de oplossing lijkt te zijn een 22nF condensator op elke signaalader, zit het kantelpunt boven de 100kHz afhankelijk van de uitgangsimpedantie van de roland.
Is er iemand die weet hoe hoog deze precies is?

----------


## Outline

Hier heb je de specs: RSS M-400 V-Mixer Live Mixing Console :: Specifications

----------


## ronwijnands

De ruis blijft ,ook met de condensators in de xlr!
Roland is niet de enige met dit probleem in combinatie met de EW300 sennheiser in-ear ;kijk maar op 
http://www.aviom.com/library/Technic...e-Solution.pdf 

Daar maken ze een duidelijk verschil tussen de eerste generatie en de G2 serie ;misschien ligt daar het probleem ;we gebruiken nl. de eerste generatie transmitters in combinatie met de tweede generatie G2 ontvangers!

Ik heb de in-ears inmiddels op marktplaats gezet (wel zonde want ze waren pas gekocht) en ga nu voor de AKG IVM4 in-ears in de hoop dat het probleem dan is opgelost!

ps
ligt niet aan pilot tone of stereo,focus,nabijheid zender,kanalen,interferentie etc.

----------


## maranta

> delay functie op de losse grafische eq's die je op de outputs kunt inserten zodat je PA of delaylijn eenvoudig kunt delayen



Ik kan dit niet terug vinden in de manual, is dit in de upgrade nog doorgevoerd? , ik ben nog steeds in dubio, al heeft roland de voorkeur, maar ik vind dit wel een must op dit soort tafels.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De ruis blijft ,ook met de condensators in de xlr!
> 
> Ik heb de in-ears inmiddels op marktplaats gezet (wel zonde want ze waren pas gekocht) en ga nu voor de AKG IVM4 in-ears in de hoop dat het probleem dan is opgelost!



Mijn inziens zou het met goede filtering bruikbaar moeten zijn.

Ooit al eens geprobeerd om er lijntrafo's tussen te zetten? Trafo's geven zo wie zo al weinig HF door, voor deze toepassing zou ik het zelfs wel durven testen met de goedkope stereo auto lijn trafo's, misschien nog een 2 extra condensators aan de ew300 zijde, al zullen deze waarschijnlijk wel wat kleiner moeten worden.
Als dit werkt zou je het ook kunnen proberen met ferriet kralen, liefst meerdere wikkelingen, mocht dit niet voldoende zijn dan zou een goed common mode spoeltje weer wel goed kunnen werken.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Even een andere vraag ivm de Yamaha LS9 mixer.

Ik heb nu een LS9-16 in gebruik met 2 Focusrite Octopre's en een 48 parige multikabel. Mixer werkt eg fijn, daar wil ik echt niets aan veranderen. Echter de multikabel is erg zwaar en neemt veel ruimte in met transport.

Nu zijn er sinds enige tijd ook van Yamaha de SB168ES digitale stageboxen. Deze werken via Ethersound en kunnen in combinatie met de juiste expansie kaarten gebruikt worden met de LS9. 

Wat ik mij nu afvraag is of ik met de LS9-16 toch een 32-16 kanaals digitale multi zou kunnen gebruiken op basis van dit systeem. Ik haal dit niet echt duidelijk uit de info op de site van Yamaha. Als dit mogelijk is overweeg ik zeker om mijn multi en pre-amps van de hand te doen en over te stappen op de digitale oplossing.

----------


## Big Bang

De LS9-16 heeft slechts een uitbreidings slot en zodoende kan er dus maar een sb168ES op aangesloten worden. Wil je 32 kanalen gebruiken zul je de analoge ingangen op de LS9-16 moeten blijven gebruiken, of moet je overstappen naar de LS9-32.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Helaas gaat dat voor mij dus niet werken met de digitale stageblokken van Yamaha. Ik heb echt mijn 32 kanalen wel nodig en wil het compacte van de LS9-16 hiervoor zeker niet opgeven.

Jammer voor mij dus.

Iemand al wel ervaring met dit nieuwe Yamaha systeem ???

----------


## frederic

> Helaas gaat dat voor mij dus niet werken met de digitale stageblokken van Yamaha. Ik heb echt mijn 32 kanalen wel nodig en wil het compacte van de LS9-16 hiervoor zeker niet opgeven.
> 
> Jammer voor mij dus.
> 
> Iemand al wel ervaring met dit nieuwe Yamaha systeem ???



Zou die madikaart niet werken op de LS9?

http://www.audio-service.com/AS/Arti...256C310055CF90

Ofwel 2 multikabels nemen...

----------


## nightline

Een beetje off topic, maar aangezien ik een soortgelijk probleem heb als Mark wil ik de vraag toch stellen.
Ik ben in bezit van een Tascam DM3200, en wil hier graag een digitale / optische multi oplossing voor, heeft iemand een nette oplossing?
Ik wil graag 32 in en 8 uit.

Mvg

Jack

----------


## frederic

> Een beetje off topic, maar aangezien ik een soortgelijk probleem heb als Mark wil ik de vraag toch stellen.
> Ik ben in bezit van een Tascam DM3200, en wil hier graag een digitale / optische multi oplossing voor, heeft iemand een nette oplossing?
> Ik wil graag 32 in en 8 uit.
> 
> Mvg
> 
> Jack



Audiorail.
Je zal 24 kanalen in en 24 uit hebben. Je moet wel 2 x 8 kanalen adat kaarten bijsteken.

----------


## nightline

Audiorail, ik had er nog nooit van gehoord, maar het ziet er erg interressant uit. Ik las op de website dat ze een Tdiff aansluiting aan het ontwikkelen zijn, dat schept ruimte.
Het mooiste zou firewire zijn, dan heb je in een keer 32 in en 32 uit.

Het is al erg jammer dat firewire niet met lange kabels kan werken, maar met een Audiorail gekoppelt zou het ideaal zijn.

Frederick bedankt voor je reactie, waarschijnlijk een erg nuttige!!!

Mvg

Jack

----------


## nightline

Ik heb inmiddels een reactie van Audiorail terug gekregen, en dat was niet positief. Het gaat voorlopig nog wel even duren voordat ze een Tdiff connectie op de Audiorail hebben, Firewire willen ze helemaal niet aan beginnen. Het huidige systeem van Audiorail is best een investering, aangezien je de nodige omzetters nodig hebt, wil je het maximale benutten dan heb je 4 ADAT naar analoog nodig en in mijn geval 2 ADAT expansie kaarten en een Tdiff naar ADAT.... :Confused: 

Iemand nog andere opties?
Bestaat er niet zoiets als een Firewire versterker, waarmee de te gebruiken kabels langer kunnen worden?

Mvg

Jack

----------


## frederic

> Ik heb inmiddels een reactie van Audiorail terug gekregen, en dat was niet positief. Het gaat voorlopig nog wel even duren voordat ze een Tdiff connectie op de Audiorail hebben, Firewire willen ze helemaal niet aan beginnen. Het huidige systeem van Audiorail is best een investering, aangezien je de *nodige omzetters nodig hebt,* wil je het maximale benutten dan heb je* 4 ADAT naar analoog nodig en in mijn geval* *2 ADAT expansie kaarten en een Tdiff naar ADAT....*
> 
> Iemand nog andere opties?
> Bestaat er niet zoiets als een Firewire versterker, waarmee de te gebruiken kabels langer kunnen worden?
> 
> Mvg
> 
> Jack



Beste,
uw vraag was hoe met een CAT5 van het podium naar de FOH tafel.
Het enige dat je hebt aan een DM3200 zijn 16 analoge microfoonkanalen, adat in/out (8 kanalen) en 24 kanalen in/uit SPDIF.

Met gelijk welk systeem zit je op podium met een rack microfoonpreamps en AD conversie. Uw enige digitale kanalen uit zijn SPDIF (waar geen enkele fabrikant zal op verder werken wegens niet commercieel genoeg) + 8 ADAT kanalen. Met uw 16 microfoonkanalen ben je ook niks.

De enige mogelijkheid is een conversie van ADAT naar Ethernet en omgekeerd. Alle andere mogelijkheden (zoals MADI en Ethersound) kosten een 10voud van Audiorail.

----------


## nightline

Was het maar SPDIF, daar kun je meer mee dan met Tdiff.
Ik heb inmiddels wel 2 RME converters welke Tdiff, ADAT, SPDIF en Gebalanceerde jack ondersteunen.
Het grootste probleem is om alle converters in de flight-case te krijgen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

De reden dat ik Cat 5 kabel wil gebruiken, is de prijs van de kabel, dit wil echter niet zeggen dat geen andere kabel wil gebruiken.

Mvg

Jack

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Hier nog iemand in de markt voor een nieuwe digitale tafel, huidige tafel is een 01v96 v2.

Ik doe veel theatervoorstellingen, vaak in fatsoenlijke theaters maar ook in dorpshuizen e.d. In het laatste geval is het wel handig zo'n digitale snake (kan je gelijk met je videokabels naar de vloer trekken) maar meestal hebben ze zelfs daar wel een snake (of je pleurt je receivers FOH).

Over het algemeen gebruik ik een kanaaltje of 8 XLR max, 4 line ins (MD & CD) en 4 bus out (cluster, sub, monitors), allen met eigen delaylijn, en dan natuurlijk L+R met eigen delaylijn. Hier moet de tafel dus sowieso aan voldoen. Wat ook erg belangrijk is dat er cues opgeslagen kunnen worden. Hier heb ik nog niet veel over gehoord bij de M400? Ik zie iig niet vrij toewijsbare knoppen naast de master fader zitten (bij de 01v gebruik ik die voor het veranderen van scene).

Nu overweeg ik dus de LS9 (kom je ook steeds vaker tegen in theaters) maar een goede geluidskwaliteit is mij ook wat waard. Bovendien weet ik niet zeker of een LS9 zoveel beter is dan een 01v.

Zijn er hier reizende theatertechnici die een 01V, LS9 en M400 in de praktijk gebruikt hebben en duidelijke pro's & cons tegen zijn gekomen?

----------


## maranta

Ik heb ook een tijdje in dubio gestaan, prijs en digitale multi hebben de doorslag gegeven alhoewel alle ervaringen hier op het forum zeker zo belangrijk zijn geweest. 
Vervolgens heb ik één van de freelancers met "yamaha LS9/M7cl kennis en ervaring " meegenomen naar een demo en toen waren we het snel eens.
Sinds vorige week staat de M400 hier op het bureau met een alesis HD24 om te oefenen. De praktijkervaring laat nog op zich wachten. 
Morgen wordt de case gebouwd en de komende weken oefenen met een band waar de tafel voor ingezet wordt.

@klankontwerp





> Wat ook erg belangrijk is dat er cues opgeslagen kunnen worden. Hier heb ik nog niet veel over gehoord bij de M400? Ik zie iig niet vrij toewijsbare knoppen naast de master fader zitten (bij de 01v gebruik ik die voor het veranderen van scene).



Er zitten 8 toewijsbare buttons  rechts van de scene memory, er zijn 300 scenes op te slaan met een toe te wijzen naam.





> of je pleurt je receivers FOH



Zou ik niet doen, dan gaat het kapot, ik bouw er zelfs nog rackjes omheen

Op je uitgangen een delay zetten is heel goed mogelijk.

----------


## purplehaze

binnenkort komt weer een nieuwe softwareupdate van de Roland M400 uit met interessante nieuwe functies....
- Real Time Analyzer
- vintage roland effecten
- nwe parametrische en grafische Eq opties
- userinterface verbeteringen
- personal monitor systeem
- .....

...ik zie Yamaha niet zo snel inspelen op gebruikerswensen.

----------


## MusicSupport

> binnenkort komt weer een nieuwe softwareupdate van de Roland M400 uit met interessante nieuwe functies....
> - Real Time Analyzer
> - vintage roland effecten
> - nwe parametrische en grafische Eq opties
> - userinterface verbeteringen
> - personal monitor systeem
> - .....
> 
> ...ik zie Yamaha niet zo snel inspelen op gebruikerswensen.



[Flame/Troll]:

De Yamaha was al af toen die uit de fabriek kwam  :Stick Out Tongue: 

[/Flame]

Er zijn ook regelmatig software updates die voortkomen uit gebruikersverzoeken...

----------


## purplehaze

[quote=MusicSupport;501879:

De Yamaha was al af toen die uit de fabriek kwam  :Stick Out Tongue: 

quote]

...ja ja hij is leuk


Ik vind de toevoeging van een RTA toch een aardige en nuttige feature voor een digi-tafel.

----------


## MusicSupport

[quote=purplehaze;501944]



> ...ja ja hij is leuk
> 
> 
> Ik vind de toevoeging van een RTA toch een aardige en nuttige feature voor een digi-tafel.



Absoluut! Moet echter ook een verkoopargument zijn..

----------


## purplehaze

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Hoi MusicSupport en anderen:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]naar aanleiding van het commentaar kon ik het toch niet laten om op een stil momentje even te kijken wat het "trackrecord" van de updates van de LS9/ M7 en de M400 nu waren (tot nu toe uiteraard).[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Ter leering ende vermaeck uiteraard... welke was er nu niet af denk ik dan als de Roland maar 1 bugfix heeft gehad en de Yamaha's 16 (LS9) respectievelijk 45 (M7) [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Vergelijk van de digimixers wat betreft updates, nieuwe functies en bugfixes: [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]LS-9[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]LS9 | Firmware & Software | Downloads | Yamaha Pro Audio[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]6 updates sinds introductie: [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- 6 nieuwe functies [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- 16 bug fixes[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]M7CL[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]M7CL | Firmware & Software | Downloads | Yamaha Pro Audio[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial] 15 updates sinds introductie:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- 4 nieuwe functies[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- 45 bug fixes [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]M-400[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]V-Mixer M-400 Ver.2.0 Functions (helemaal onderaan staan de nieuwe functies van V1.5)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]4 updates sinds introductie:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Nieuwe functies onder andere:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- [/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Toevoeging direct outputs (max. 48)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- Vrije toewijzing talkback en oscillator output[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- 8 extra user buttons (via shift)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- Tap tempo button (niet alleen in ms en note, maar ook in meter, feet, en frames!)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- Realtime analyzer[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- 8-band parametrische EQ ipv 31-band GEQ[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- Nieuwe vintage FX (SRV-2000 reverb, 2x SDE-3000 delay, RE-201 space echo, SBF-325 stereo   flanger, SPH-323 phase shifter & SDD-320 Dimension D)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- Bediening van attenuator via preamp knop (handig voor monitor setups met een tweede M-400 die je overigens met slechts één extra CAT5-kabel aansluit…)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- LCR support[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- Controlling van M-48 personal monitor mixers vanuit M-400 (allemaal afzonderlijk aan te sturen)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]En jawel dit is hem... welgeteld 1 (één).....[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]- Eén bug fix (wanneer 2 user buttons waren toegewezen aan 2 reverb edit screens (edit FX) veranderden de parameters niet mee wanneer je tussen deze 2 reverbs schakelde)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Dus niet echt wezenlijk voor het gebruik van de tafel....het is geen freeze van de tafel die bijvoorbeeld bij de Yamaha weleens voorkwam en een herstart nodig maakte.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]...verder hoor je mij niets zeggen ;-)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]

----------


## MusicSupport

> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Hoi MusicSupport en anderen:[/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]naar aanleiding van het commentaar kon ik het toch niet laten om op een stil momentje even te kijken wat het "trackrecord" van de updates van de LS9/ M7 en de M400 nu waren (tot nu toe uiteraard).[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Ter leering ende vermaeck uiteraard... welke was er nu niet af denk ik dan als de Roland maar 1 bugfix heeft gehad en de Yamaha's 16 (LS9) respectievelijk 45 (M7) [/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Vergelijk van de digimixers wat betreft updates, nieuwe functies en bugfixes: [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]LS-9[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]LS9 | Firmware & Software | Downloads | Yamaha Pro Audio[/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> ...



Je bent alleen even vergeten welke tafel al wat langer op de markt is t.o.v. de ander

----------


## purplehaze

> Je bent alleen even vergeten welke tafel al wat langer op de markt is t.o.v. de ander



..het ging er volgens mij over welke digimixer het meest af was op het moment dat deze geintroduceerd werd.
Het aantal bugfixes is daar een mooie graadmeter voor vind ik, de Roland is nu ook al zeker 1,5 jaar op de markt dus er hadden reeds vele bugfixes nodig geweest kunnen zijn maar niet dus..
Yamaha zit even in de kopgroep :-)

----------


## jakkes72

Wellicht dat er van de twee genoemde mixers, de Yamaha het meest verkocht en gebruikt is in het eerste jaar dat ze geleverd zijn.

En net als met veel dingen:
Als je spullen (veel) gebruikt, zullen er dingen naar bovenkomen die verbetering kunnen hebben.

Ik heb pas recentelijk de firmware en de software van de LS9 geupdate.
De reden waarom ik het niet eerder gedaan:
Ik had geen last van de gemelde "problemen". en mijn motto is altijd:
" Don't try to make it if it ain't broken "

----------


## showband

Ik denk dat de digitale behringer dan het allerbeste is. Die is hartstikke oud en heeft vrijwel nooit updates gehad.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik denk dat de digitale behringer dan het allerbeste is. Die is hartstikke oud en heeft vrijwel nooit updates gehad.



Lol!

Mee eens we zijn een beetje offtopic door een troll die ik zelf uitlokte. 

Later we weer lekker mouwen over de M400 vs. de LS9

----------


## V7 Productions

De M400 is een prima tafel voor een tech die mee tourt met een bandje ofso...
Je kunt er prima shows in programmeren en tot 12 band configuraties in opslaan, maar als je gewoon een verhuurbedrijf bent wat iedere dag een ander bandje doet is het naar mijn mening geen handige tafel t.o.v. de LS9.

Veel noodzakelijke dingen (zoals dynamics e.d.) zitten erg ver verstopt...
Je moet veel menutjes door om "even" iets te doen.

Het geluid van de M400 is wel mooier dan de LS9.
De digitale Yamaha tafels hebben iets scherps in het hoog wat niet echt mooi is, maar in de bediening kies ik toch voor de LS9.

Maar wie ben ik  :Wink: 

Suc6 :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

Volgens mij haal je sinds de komst van de A&H T112 met 48 kanalen toch wel iets stravers in huis. Als we dan toch 14.000 ballen willen betalen. Even veel dus als de M400 met 48 ch stageblok.

Want vergeet niet dat een LS9 met 32 mic preamps amper 9000 kost.

----------


## purplehaze

> Veel noodzakelijke dingen (zoals dynamics e.d.) zitten erg ver verstopt...
> Je moet veel menutjes door om "even" iets te doen.



Ik weet niet....maar bijvoorbeeld dynamics zitten bij de M400 onder een dedicated knop met een dedicated regelaar voor de treshhold, net als Gate. 

Je hoeft eigenlijk nauwelijks een menu in te duiken om goed en SNEL te kunnen werken..
en als je onverhoopt toch een functie sneller zou willen benaderen dan creer je snel een toegang via een user-defined button.....appeltje - eitje

----------


## Rock On

Ik heb laatst ook voor het eerst met een M400 gewerkt, en dat was een waar genoegen.
Alles is snel genoeg te bedienen, display is duidelijk en de EQ is een droom.
Mijn enige puntjes: 
-het maken van een delay op een uitput. Dat kan alleen als er ook een EQ aan hangt. Liefst heb ik op één scherm alle outputs met hun delay bij elkaar.
- Channel link koppelt ook de polarity switch. Erg naar als je een stereo apparaat hebt waar een draaiinkje in zit (zou niet moeten mogen, weet ik, maak it can happen...).

De tafel waar ik mee werkte had de laatste update nog niet gehad. Die was een week uit.

De remote control software vind ik niet echt super. Bij het instellen vooraf is het handg bij het namen geven. Tijdens het mixen is het vooral handig als meter window. Dan kan je het scherm van de tafel zelf voor de kanaalinstellingen gebruiken.

Vooralsnog verkies ik deze boven de LS9

----------


## MusicSupport

Afgelopen vrijdag op de Messe in Frankfurt met de M400 en de Personal Monitor Mixer gespeelt. Een uur uitleg gekregen van een Italianse tech en ik was op veel punten erg onder de indruk! 

Goede preamp, handige digi snake met output voor multitracking, gave FX, nette multibands EQ en/of 8 bands PEQ. Jammer dat de grootste (S4000) doos niet direct 16 outputs heeft.

Dat het met de klank van de tafel wel snor zit heb ik vandaag ook gehoord. 

Enige minpuntje wat ik tot zover kon vinden (wat ze bij Roland zelf geen gemis vonden) is het gebrek aan een Q factor op de 4 band EQ op de laagste en hoogste band. Op zich niet zo erg maar ik gebruik het op de LS9 erg veel.

Tapbutton voor de delay onder user button kwam eraan in volgende update als ik het goed had begrepen

----------


## paulschreuder

Tapbutton (via userbuttons) voor delay is sinds de vorige update (enkele maanden) geleden al beschikbaar.

Groet,

Paul





> Afgelopen vrijdag op de Messe in Frankfurt met de M400 en de Personal Monitor Mixer gespeelt. Een uur uitleg gekregen van een Italianse tech en ik was op veel punten erg onder de indruk! 
> 
> Goede preamp, handige digi snake met output voor multitracking, gave FX, nette multibands EQ en/of 8 bands PEQ. Jammer dat de grootste (S4000) doos niet direct 16 outputs heeft.
> 
> Dat het met de klank van de tafel wel snor zit heb ik vandaag ook gehoord. 
> 
> Enige minpuntje wat ik tot zover kon vinden (wat ze bij Roland zelf geen gemis vonden) is het gebrek aan een Q factor op de 4 band EQ op de laagste en hoogste band. Op zich niet zo erg maar ik gebruik het op de LS9 erg veel.
> 
> Tapbutton voor de delay onder user button kwam eraan in volgende update als ik het goed had begrepen

----------


## purplehaze

de nieuwe softwareversie V2.0 voor de M400 is inmiddels ook beschikbaar heb ik gezien op de RSS site

----------


## maranta

> de nieuwe softwareversie V2.0 voor de M400 is inmiddels ook beschikbaar heb ik gezien op de RSS site



Ik heb hem inmiddels binnen gehaald, allen kan ik in de manual niets vinden over hoe te updaten, via de button system update krijg ik de melding: program not found, terwijl die toch echt op de usb stick staat, iemand anders ideeen?

----------


## paulschreuder

Het bestandje dient wel in de "root" op de memorystick te staan en uiteraard uitgepakt (is oorspronkelijk een zipbestand).

Groet,

Paul





> Ik heb hem inmiddels binnen gehaald, allen kan ik in de manual niets vinden over hoe te updaten, via de button system update krijg ik de melding: program not found, terwijl die toch echt op de usb stick staat, iemand anders ideeen?

----------


## maranta

En dank zij een vrije 2e paasdag is ook dit weer gelukt

----------


## marcelvanhassel

Ik ben nu een dag aan het aanklooien met de m400 en tot nu toe vind ik het een geweldig ding :Smile: 
Alleen kan ik geen functie vinden waarin de fade tijden tussen verschillende scènes ingesteld kunnen worden. Zit deze er wel op en vind ik het gewoon niet in de manual, of zijn ze deze functie bij Roland vergeten?

Alvast bedankt,
Marcel

EDIT:
Heb een tijdje na het posten van deze vraag een mailtje naar Roland verstuurd met dezelfde vraag. Ik kreeg een mailtje terug dat deze functie er hoogst waarschijnlijk in de volgende update in zal zitten  :Smile:

----------


## xvisionbelgium

> Ik ben op zoek naar een nieuwe digitale FOH tafel, en heb nu twee aanbiedingen liggen een yamaha ls9 en een roland m400. Heeft er iemand ervaring met beide systemen en welke zou voor live gebruik jullie voorkeur hebben??
> 
> Alvast bedankt



Beste,

Wij hebben beide merken in huis (en ondertussen is de 2de M400 onderweg). Welke is de beste ? Het hangt af wat voor U de belangrijkste factoren van beoordeling zijn. 

De M400 klinkt stukken beter dan een LS9. De kwaliteit van de Pre-Amps & EQ is beter. Klinkt naar volgens mij gevoel (dus subjectief) zoals de "British EQ's op een soundcraft tafel.

Digitale snake, kan je met een LS9 + 2xES1608's ook doen maar tegen een hogere prijs

Vintage Roland FX aan boord (Rev-X dan weer bij een LS9)

de M400 heeft DCA's... voor iemand die een analoge VCA tafel gewoon is..

Remote aansturen kan met alletwee zonder probleem.

De LS9 is dan weer meer "rider-vriendelijk", maar dat is enkel omdat men meestel van niet beter weet....

Wat ik nog een beetje mis op de M400, 4voudige sweep EQ ipv enkel de mid sweeps (maar dat zou komen in een volgende software versie) en frequency selective gates (en dat hebben ze ook beloofd in een volgende versie)

Eén ding is zeker... de M400 zit nog zeker niet aan het einde van zijn DSP Power. Bij RSS gaat klankkwaliteit voor op features.

Voor R&R zijn ze beide voor mij goed... persoonlijk vind ik de user-interface & klankkwaliteit van de M400 beter, maar dat is dan ook weer subjectief

Velen "vitten" op features die in de LS9 wel zitten en in de M400 niet (zoals delays op de output, etc) maar hebben nog nooit op een M400 gewerkt. 't kan toch geen slechte tafel zijn gezien de BBC er een groot aantal gekocht heeft...

Maar je moet appels met appels vergelijken... Geef mij ook maar een SD8, D1, D5 of een Venue... maar dan spreek je over een heel ander prijskaartje.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Beste,
> 
> Wij hebben beide merken in huis (en ondertussen is de 2de M400 onderweg). Welke is de beste ? Het hangt af wat voor U de belangrijkste factoren van beoordeling zijn. 
> 
> De M400 klinkt stukken beter dan een LS9. De kwaliteit van de Pre-Amps & EQ is beter. Klinkt naar volgens mij gevoel (dus subjectief) zoals de "British EQ's op een soundcraft tafel.
> 
> Digitale snake, kan je met een LS9 + 2xES1608's ook doen maar tegen een hogere prijs
> 
> Vintage Roland FX aan boord (Rev-X dan weer bij een LS9)
> ...



Interessant! Delays op de outputs was toch wel mogelijk (eerder gelezen in dit topic)?

----------


## marcelvanhassel

> Interessant! Delays op de outputs was toch wel mogelijk (eerder gelezen in dit topic)?



Dit is ook wel mogelijk. Het is in ieder geval mogelijk om voor een fx een GEQ te pakken, en hier zit een delay functie bij. (Vreemd genoeg vind ik deze functie bij de normale GEQ's niet.)
Misschien kun je ook nog op een andere manier delay'en, maar deze heb ik dan nog niet ontdekt.

Groeten,
Marcel

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dit is ook wel mogelijk. Het is in ieder geval mogelijk om voor een fx een GEQ te pakken, en hier zit een delay functie bij. (Vreemd genoeg vind ik deze functie bij de normale GEQ's niet.)
> Misschien kun je ook nog op een andere manier delay'en, maar deze heb ik dan nog niet ontdekt.
> 
> Groeten,
> Marcel



Het klopt inderdaad dat je alleen maar met de fx kunt delayen, een delaystack kost je dus minimaal één effect, dan heb je er dus nog 7 over.

----------


## Noobie

> Beste,
> 
> de M400 heeft DCA's... voor iemand die een analoge VCA tafel gewoon is..



kan me vergissen, maar een LS9 heeft dat ook (zelfs een 01V96 heeft dat !)

----------


## sparky

Ja, je vergist je idd, helemaal als je zegt dat een 01V96 dat ook heeft.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ja, je vergist je idd, helemaal als je zegt dat een 01V96 dat ook heeft.



Klopt als een bus. Daarom heet tie ook 'Noobie' denk. 

Maar serieus een 01V96 en een LS9 hebben geen DCA's. Vanaf de M7CL heeft Yamaha DCA's. De 01V96 heeft wel 8 bussen die weer gerout kunnen worden. Maar dit is toch anders. De LS9 kan kanalen groeperen, maar ook dit is anders.

Toch wel jammer van die delayfunctie. Nu hebben onze D12's dit ook allemaal wel maar toch vind ik deze functie op een digidesk erg makkelijk en ik gebruik deze dan ook frequent. Maar Roland zal vast meelezen en dit opnemen in een toekomstige update...

----------


## vasco

> kan me vergissen, maar een LS9 heeft dat ook (zelfs een 01V96 heeft dat !)



Inderdaad, de tafels die jij noemt hebben beide geen DCA's.

----------


## purplehaze

Zoals ik de M400 gebruik heb ik 2x GEQ gepakt uit de totaal beschikbare 8 FX en deze ge-insert op de stereobus. Zo heb ik dan een 2x 31 bands EQ + delay om de frontset te delayen.
Dan zijn er nog 3 stereo effecten over voor een galmje en delaytje hier en daar en nog 4x 31 bands Eq's (uit de GEQ-sectie voor monitoren).
Voor een eventueel delaylijntje pak ik dan eventueel nog een GEQ+ delayfunctie uit de FX-sectie indien nodig...of ik haal de delaylijn dit uit een speakerprocessor... ligt een beetje aan de omvang van de productie en de apparatuur die mee is.

----------


## Noobie

> Klopt als een bus. Daarom heet tie ook 'Noobie' denk.



mijn visie is zo; iedereen is een noob, het ligt er aan met wie je jezelf vergelijkt.  :Smile: 

En wat betreft DCA op een 01V.... De fader group functie, laat je kanalen selecteren die dan gezamenlijk schuiven, nu zit er zo'n leuke checkbox die "input master" heet, als je die gebruikt dan worden alle gelinkte kanalen tegelijk gegained, zonder dat de faders mee schuiven. Dus exact dezelfde functie als VCA, DCA alleen geen directe faderlink, maar via een remote layer is dat wel aan te maken...(de "on" knop wordt dan de 'DCA'mute) RTFM.  :Big Grin: 

De 01V96 heeft er 8 op de inputs & 4 op de outputs, dus de enige beperking is dat je geen input & output kan linken op een "VCA", vraag is of dat uberhaupt wenselijk is.

ik ken de LS9 niet zo goed, maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat die deze functie niet heeft.

Dus idd heeft een 01V geen DCA's zoals een M7, maar wel een functie die exact hetzelfde doet (met een ander naampje)... wie is hier de noob  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicSupport

> mijn visie is zo; iedereen is een noob, het ligt er aan met wie je jezelf vergelijkt. 
> 
> En wat betreft DCA op een 01V.... De fader group functie, laat je kanalen selecteren die dan gezamenlijk schuiven, nu zit er zo'n leuke checkbox die "input master" heet, als je die gebruikt dan worden alle gelinkte kanalen tegelijk gegained, zonder dat de faders mee schuiven. Dus exact dezelfde functie als VCA, DCA alleen geen directe faderlink, maar via een remote layer is dat wel aan te maken...(de "on" knop wordt dan de 'DCA'mute) RTFM. 
> 
> De 01V96 heeft er 8 op de inputs & 4 op de outputs, dus de enige beperking is dat je geen input & output kan linken op een "VCA", vraag is of dat uberhaupt wenselijk is.
> 
> ik ken de LS9 niet zo goed, maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat die deze functie niet heeft.
> 
> Dus idd heeft een 01V geen DCA's zoals een M7, maar wel een functie die exact hetzelfde doet (met een ander naampje)... wie is hier de noob



Iets met kortje teentjes.... Begrijp wanneer iets een grapje is en wanneer serieus (zal er voor jouw volgende keer een smiley achter plakken aangezien je daar zelf ook wel van houd)

Ik ken deze functie (zoals hierboven beschreven) van de 01V96 wel, maar toch is het geen echte DCA/VCA....(het is een omweg naar iets wat er niet is wat je vervolgens zelf maakt)

Nu weer ontopic: LS9 v.s M400

----------


## MusicXtra

> en nog 4x 31 bands Eq's (uit de GEQ-sectie voor monitoren).



Iedere output heeft ook nog een keer een parametrische EQ, het is dus niet perse nodig om een stereo effect op te offeren om voldoende eq mogelijkheden op de monitors te hebben.

----------


## purplehaze

> Iedere output heeft ook nog een keer een parametrische EQ, het is dus niet perse nodig om een stereo effect op te offeren om voldoende eq mogelijkheden op de monitors te hebben.



't ging erom dat ik een GEQ uit de FX-bak gebruik op de Masterbus juist omdat daar een delay functie aanhangt.
De Normale GEQ's hebben die functie niet.
Maar inderdaad als er niet zoveel te EQ-en is en er geen delay nodig is kun je net zogoed de 4 bands eq op de outputs gebruiken.

----------


## vasco

> En wat betreft DCA op een 01V...
> De 01V96...
> Dus idd heeft een 01V...
> 
> ...wie is hier de noob



Ehhm???
Iemand die de 01V en 01V96 in een adem noemt (01V is een andere/oudere tafel dan de 01V96) en ik blijf erbij het is geen DCA maar laten we hier weer verder gaan met de tafels uit de titel.

----------


## Noobie

> Iets met kortje teentjes.... Begrijp wanneer iets een grapje is en wanneer serieus (zal er voor jouw volgende keer een smiley achter plakken aangezien je daar zelf ook wel van houd)
> 
> Ik ken deze functie (zoals hierboven beschreven) van de 01V96 wel, maar toch is het geen echte DCA/VCA....(het is een omweg naar iets wat er niet is wat je vervolgens zelf maakt)
> 
> Nu weer ontopic: LS9 v.s M400



was natuurlijk wel vragen om problemen met deze login naam, maar goed.. :Wink:  maar dat terzijde.

de reactie van 01V -- 01V96, mag duidelijk zijn dat het oude type niet werd bedoeld... bestaan die dingen uberhaupt nog?

De optie zoals ik hem aangeef functioneert wel degelijk als VCA/DCA, 
ik werk er regelmatig mee op deze manier, het feit dat je een remote layer moet aanmaken.. tja elke tafel (zowel analoog als digitaal) heeft bepaalde functies die anders werken op bepaalde type/merk tafels. Hoofdzaak lijkt mij toch echt de "DCA" functionaliteit. 

qua klank is de Roland waarschijnlijk iets beter, qua menu structuur & directe toegang wat minder. Qua acceptatie 100% Yamaha, elke redelijke audio technieker kan tegenwoordig met een yamaha (eender welk type) overweg.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik sta zelf ook op het punt de M400 aan te schaffen, zijn er inmiddels al mensen die wel eens problemen hebben gehad en zo ja, wat voor problemen en hoe zijn deze opgelost?
Mijn nachtmerrie is ergens te staan en geen geluid uit de tafel te krijgen door een of andere setting die verkeerd staat. :EEK!:

----------


## marcelvanhassel

> qua klank is de Roland waarschijnlijk iets beter, qua menu structuur & directe toegang wat minder. Qua acceptatie 100% Yamaha, elke redelijke audio technieker kan tegenwoordig met een yamaha (eender welk type) overweg.



Ik ben het hier niet met je eens. Ik vind de Roland een enorm goede en logische menu structuur hebben. Eigenlijk lijkt het best wel op elkaar en ik persoonlijk zou Roland zelfs als de winnaar aanwijzen als het gaat om de logica van de menu structuur (ookal zal dat ook te maken hebben met het feit dat ik eigenlijk de laatste paar dagen erg actief met de Roland tafel bezig ben. En het alweer even geleden is dat ik voor het laatst met een Yamaha gewerkt heb). Iets wat ik niet logisch vind aan de Roland is het extra "sends on fader" knopje. Daar vind ik de Yamaha variant logischer waar er naast de AUX knoppen ook een MAIN knop zit :Smile:  





> Ik sta zelf ook op het punt de M400 aan te schaffen, zijn er inmiddels al mensen die wel eens problemen hebben gehad en zo ja, wat voor problemen en hoe zijn deze opgelost?
> Mijn nachtmerrie is ergens te staan en geen geluid uit de tafel te krijgen door een of andere setting die verkeerd staat.



Ik heb de eerste keer een foutje gemaakt in de patch (outputs stonden niet op de juiste XLR outs). Maar dat zijn dingen die je zelf in de hand hebt.
Het lijkt me sowieso verstandig om met iedere digitale tafel eerst even thuis gespeeld te hebben voordat je er echt mee op pad gaat. Ook voor jezelf gewoon prettig om de tafel te kennen.
Ik moet hier wel aan toevoegen dat ik op Koniginnendag voor het eerst de M400 voor me had, en er eigenlijk direct de bandjes op kon mixen. (Toegegeven, ik had de PC software al eens doorgekeken, en er stond iemand naast me die de tafel door en door kende. Maar hij werkt enorm intuitief).

Ik ben er fan van!

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik ben het hier niet met je eens. Ik vind de Roland een enorm goede en logische menu structuur hebben. Eigenlijk lijkt het best wel op elkaar en ik persoonlijk zou Roland zelfs als de winnaar aanwijzen als het gaat om de logica van de menu structuur (ookal zal dat ook te maken hebben met het feit dat ik eigenlijk de laatste paar dagen erg actief met de Roland tafel bezig ben. En het alweer even geleden is dat ik voor het laatst met een Yamaha gewerkt heb). Iets wat ik niet logisch vind aan de Roland is het extra "sends on fader" knopje. Daar vind ik de Yamaha variant logischer waar er naast de AUX knoppen ook een MAIN knop zit 
> 
> 
> Ik heb de eerste keer een foutje gemaakt in de patch (outputs stonden niet op de juiste XLR outs). Maar dat zijn dingen die je zelf in de hand hebt.
> Het lijkt me sowieso verstandig om met iedere digitale tafel eerst even thuis gespeeld te hebben voordat je er echt mee op pad gaat. Ook voor jezelf gewoon prettig om de tafel te kennen.
> Ik moet hier wel aan toevoegen dat ik op Koniginnendag voor het eerst de M400 voor me had, en er eigenlijk direct de bandjes op kon mixen. (Toegegeven, ik had de PC software al eens doorgekeken, en er stond iemand naast me die de tafel door en door kende. Maar hij werkt enorm intuitief).
> 
> Ik ben er fan van!



Bij de LS9 kom je in de send on fader door 2x op een Aux te drukken. 

Heb rumors gehoord dat in een nieuwe update dit wellicht met 1 druk op de knop kan. Dat kan nu ook maar via User defined keys.

----------


## xvisionbelgium

> Ik sta zelf ook op het punt de M400 aan te schaffen, zijn er inmiddels al mensen die wel eens problemen hebben gehad en zo ja, wat voor problemen en hoe zijn deze opgelost?
> Mijn nachtmerrie is ergens te staan en geen geluid uit de tafel te krijgen door een of andere setting die verkeerd staat.



Wij draaien nu al sinds de release van de M400 met die tafel zonder één probleem in alle software releases.

----------


## maranta

> Ik sta zelf ook op het punt de M400 aan te schaffen, zijn er inmiddels al mensen die wel eens problemen hebben gehad en zo ja, wat voor problemen en hoe zijn deze opgelost?
> Mijn nachtmerrie is ergens te staan en geen geluid uit de tafel te krijgen door een of andere setting die verkeerd staat.



Vooral veel droog oefenen, de band waar ik deze tafel voor aangeschaft heb, heb ik met de analoge (venice) tafel hun laatste optreden op een alesis hd 24 opgenomen.
Vervolgens de hd24 aan de digisnake gehangen en een dag of wat aan het patchen, mixen etc geweest. Je had de gezichtjes van de bandleden moeten zien; Eerst mono mixjes vanaf een pre eq venice naar een stereo post eq mix met galmpjes.
Tot nu toe alleen maar plezierige ervaringen met de tafel, ik ben wel heel blij met de vintage effecten.
Het enige nadeel tot nu toe vind ik de ruis i.c.m. senheisser in-ears, ik heb het weliswaar weten op te lossen met condensators, maar het zou zo niet mogen zijn, overigens heeft het 32-8 stageblok het probleem niet.
In tegenstelling tot eerdere posts werkte de oplossing met condensators in de pluggen bij mij wel, C,s zitten bij mij zowel aan de male als female kant van de kabel

----------


## purplehaze

> Het enige nadeel tot nu toe vind ik de ruis i.c.m. senheisser in-ears, ik heb het weliswaar weten op te lossen met condensators, maar het zou zo niet mogen zijn, overigens heeft het 32-8 stageblok het probleem niet.
> In tegenstelling tot eerdere posts werkte de oplossing met condensators in de pluggen bij mij wel, C,s zitten bij mij zowel aan de male als female kant van de kabel



Een vraagje over die condensators:
in een eerdere post stond een docje van Roland dat er 0,22microfarad 50 volt condensators gebruikt moesten worden en even verderop (...in hetzelfde docje notabene...) dat de waarde 0,022microfarad moest zijn. 
Wie weet wat het nu moet wezen??

...en wat betreft de plaatsing zou het volstaan om deze C's aan de XLR-chassisdelen te hangen van het rackje waarin de EW-ontvangers zitten, da's namelijk wel handiger dan een paar kabels verbouwen.

Vast bedankt voor de input.

----------


## B. Derksen

[FONT=&quot]Er is weer een demodag/workshop is bij proaudioshop.nl (Gelderland) waarin de M-400 en alle apparatuur daaromheen gedemonstreerd wordt met een live-band. Misschien interessant om daar eens heen te gaan als je meer over de M-400 wilt weten? Ik geloof dat er ook iemand van RSS/Roland aanwezig is, dat lijkt me wel handig voor de wat moeilijkere vragen ;-). Er staat een tekst/flyer op: proaudioshop.nl: uw online audio-specialist [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Groet,[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Bart[/FONT]

----------


## maranta

> Een vraagje over die condensators:
> in een eerdere post stond een docje van Roland dat er 0,22microfarad 50 volt condensators gebruikt moesten worden en even verderop (...in hetzelfde docje notabene...) dat de waarde 0,022microfarad moest zijn. 
> Wie weet wat het nu moet wezen??
> 
> ...en wat betreft de plaatsing zou het volstaan om deze C's aan de XLR-chassisdelen te hangen van het rackje waarin de EW-ontvangers zitten, da's namelijk wel handiger dan een paar kabels verbouwen.
> 
> Vast bedankt voor de input.



0.22 is de juiste waarde, ik kreeg de tip van mijn leverancier om ze aan allebei de kanten van de kabel te solderen, multikabeltje was zo gemaakt

----------


## purplehaze

> 0.22 is de juiste waarde, ik kreeg de tip van mijn leverancier om ze aan allebei de kanten van de kabel te solderen, multikabeltje was zo gemaakt



Dag Maranta en anderen:

Inmiddels heb ik van ROLAND teruggehoord dat de juiste waarde 0,022 uF moet zijn zie onder:
*CAUSE* 
_The high frequency noise that is out of hearing range coming from M-400 or S-1608/0816 interferes_ 
_the frequency made inside of SENNHEISER’s internal circuit._ 

*COUNTER MEASURE* 
_Add 0.022uF/50V capacitors to the connectors (between Hot-GND and Cold-GND) of XLR cable to be_ _connected to outputs of V-Mixing System._



groeten, Michel

----------


## maranta

> Dag Maranta en anderen:
> 
> Inmiddels heb ik van ROLAND teruggehoord dat de juiste waarde 0,022 uF moet zijn zie onder:
> *CAUSE* 
> _The high frequency noise that is out of hearing range coming from M-400 or S-1608/0816 interferes_ 
> _the frequency made inside of SENNHEISERs internal circuit._ 
> 
> *COUNTER MEASURE* 
> _Add 0.022uF/50V capacitors to the connectors (between Hot-GND and Cold-GND) of XLR cable to be_ _connected to outputs of V-Mixing System._
> ...



Je hebt gelijk, missertje van mij, ik heb het nagekeken en er zit bij ons 22 nF in

groeten Hans

----------


## purplehaze

Trouwens die condensatortjes zouden gesoldeerd kunnen worden in het S1608 stageblok, de M400 zelf of het rackje waar de sennheiser in ear-ruisbakjes gebouwd zitten.
Maar in de M400 ga ik zowiezo niet knutselen in verband met garantie en dergelijke :-)

----------


## paulschreuder

> [FONT=&quot]Er is weer een demodag/workshop is bij proaudioshop.nl (Gelderland) waarin de M-400 en alle apparatuur daaromheen gedemonstreerd wordt met een live-band. Misschien interessant om daar eens heen te gaan als je meer over de M-400 wilt weten? Ik geloof dat er ook iemand van RSS/Roland aanwezig is, dat lijkt me wel handig voor de wat moeilijkere vragen ;-). Er staat een tekst/flyer op: proaudioshop.nl: uw online audio-specialist [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Groet,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Bart[/FONT]



Klopt: heb er ook een mailing van gekregen. Ziet er wel interessant uit: ga waarschijnlijk in de middag....

Groet,

Paul

----------


## paulschreuder

> Trouwens die condensatortjes zouden gesoldeerd kunnen worden in het S1608 stageblok, de M400 zelf of het rackje waar de sennheiser in ear-ruisbakjes gebouwd zitten.
> Maar in de M400 ga ik zowiezo niet knutselen in verband met garantie en dergelijke :-)



Het solderen van die condensators is mijns inziens een oplossing die je NOOIT permanent in een apparaat moet maken. Want hoe je het ook wendt of keert: je audiokwaliteit gaat achteruit omdat je gewoon simpelweg frequenties filtert. Gebruik je die betreffende xlr-uitgang op je S1608 dan een keer voor recording of stagemonitoring, dan heb je dat filtertje ervoor zitten. Ik zou gewoon een verloopkabeltje maken.

Groet,

Paul

----------


## MusicSupport

> Het solderen van die condensators is mijns inziens een oplossing die je NOOIT permanent in een apparaat moet maken. Want hoe je het ook wendt of keert: je audiokwaliteit gaat achteruit omdat je gewoon simpelweg frequenties filtert. Gebruik je die betreffende xlr-uitgang op je S1608 dan een keer voor recording of stagemonitoring, dan heb je dat filtertje ervoor zitten. Ik zou gewoon een verloopkabeltje maken.
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Paul



Dat werkt als je een of twee setjes per avond wegzet met altijd dezelfde mensen die het weten. Ik wil best onze freelancers hiervan op de hoogte brengen, maar er zijn er altijd die het verloopje vergeten of deze verkeerd opruimen...

Oplossing is denk een  heel kort XLR 'filter' kabeltje vastmaken aan de IEM zender. Of inbakken in je rack.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het solderen van die condensators is mijns inziens een oplossing die je NOOIT permanent in een apparaat moet maken. Want hoe je het ook wendt of keert: je audiokwaliteit gaat achteruit omdat je gewoon simpelweg frequenties filtert. Gebruik je die betreffende xlr-uitgang op je S1608 dan een keer voor recording of stagemonitoring, dan heb je dat filtertje ervoor zitten. Ik zou gewoon een verloopkabeltje maken.
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Paul



Die 0.022 uF filtert niks in het hoorbare spectrum dus maakt het, ook voor opnames, niet uit.

----------


## paulschreuder

> Die 0.022 uF filtert niks in het hoorbare spectrum dus maakt het, ook voor opnames, niet uit.



Hoewel de oplossing inmiddels bekend is, zijn de onderstaande PDF's die ik van mijn leverancier kreeg gemaild misschien interessant. Het probleem doet zich dus ook voor bij Sennheiser IEM i.c.m. Aviom:

Probleem Sennheiser - Aviom: http://www.proaudioshop.nl/download/...eiseraviom.pdf

Probleem Sennheiser - RSS
http://www.proaudioshop.nl/download/...nheiserrss.pdf 

Groet,

Paul

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hoewel de oplossing inmiddels bekend is, zijn de onderstaande PDF's die ik van mijn leverancier kreeg gemaild misschien interessant. Het probleem doet zich dus ook voor bij Sennheiser IEM i.c.m. Aviom:
> 
> Probleem Sennheiser - Aviom: http://www.proaudioshop.nl/download/...eiseraviom.pdf
> 
> Probleem Sennheiser - RSS
> http://www.proaudioshop.nl/download/...nheiserrss.pdf 
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Paul



Met Aviom is het op te lossen door een ongebalanceerde kabel te gebruiken,... maar gebruik inmiddels geen Aviom meer (o.a. daarom) Niks nieuws. Ligt ook aan het ontwerp van Aviom overigens!

----------


## xvisionbelgium

Beste,

Ik weet niet naar welke versie jij zit te kijken maar dit is al gewijzigd in V1.5 en we zitten ondertussen al aan V2.0... maar je heb 24 Gates en 24 compressor/limters die je VRIJ dan toewijzen aan de 48 kanalen. Ik heb nog nooit van ze leven 24 gates en 24 C/L's tegelijk nodig gehad...

En die EQ... is een klein minpuntje, maar je moet eens kijken hoeveel keer je echt een 4 voudige parametrische nodig hebt... en als het echt moet insert één van de global EQ's die je dan in 8-voudig parametrisch zet...

maw eerst goed informeren voor je commentaar geeft of ten minste er eens met gewerkt hebben. 






> Ik heb ook eens zitten kijken naar de M400 van Roland.
> 
> Twee dingen zijn me echt opgevallen, ten nadele van de Roland tov de LS9 van Yamaha:
> 
> - EQ minder uitgebreid, Laag en Hoog niet (semi)-parametrisch, maar shelving.
> - Alleen op de eerste 24 kanalen dynamics beschikbaar.
> 
> dit zijn voor mij toch echt punten om de M400 niet te nemen. Op een LS9 kun je pakken wat je wil per kanaal en dat vind ik toch één van de grote voordelen van digitaal mixen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Beste,
> 
> Ik weet niet naar welke versie jij zit te kijken maar dit is al gewijzigd in V1.5 en we zitten ondertussen al aan V2.0... maar je heb 24 Gates en 24 compressor/limters die je VRIJ dan toewijzen aan de 48 kanalen. Ik heb nog nooit van ze leven 24 gates en 24 C/L's tegelijk nodig gehad...
> 
> En die EQ... is een klein minpuntje, maar je moet eens kijken hoeveel keer je echt een 4 voudige parametrische nodig hebt... en als het echt moet insert één van de global EQ's die je dan in 8-voudig parametrisch zet...
> 
> maw eerst goed informeren voor je commentaar geeft of ten minste er eens met gewerkt hebben.



Heb je ook al eens naar de datum van deze post gekeken ??? 

Ik weet zeker wel waar het over gaat mbt deze twee mixers aangezien ik beide uitgebreid heb bekeken voor aanschaf van mijn LS9. Komend weekend mag ik weer eens aan de slag op de Roland, dus...

----------


## zwampie

Ik heb zelf het genoegen gehad om een M-400 en een LS-9 in een weekend te bedienen (2 klussen met eenzelfde bandje op 2 locaties).

De M-400 was na een half uurtje ondersteuning van de tech 'mijn' tafel. Kon er mee doen wat ik wilde wist alles snel te vinden en werkt bijna als een analoge tafel. Super snelle bediening lekker overzichtelijk (display is goed af te lezen), en ook effecten en user-buttons editten en toewijzen (voor bijvoorbeeld een tap delay) gaat super.

De LS-9 daar in tegen heeft mij wat litertjes zweet gekost. Ken van Yamama de 01v en ook de 01v-96 waarbij ik de menu structuur van de 01v-96 al uit teveel lagen vond bestaan. En wat zie ik tot mijn verbazing op de LS-9 is dit ook het geval. heb de hele avond toch wel hulp nodig gehad van de tech van het evrhuur bedrijf en ook die moest soms een paar keer slikken, omdat ik per ongeluk in een verkeerd menu zat.

Kortom als ik mag kiezen: De M-400 ruim boven de LS-9 om 2 redenen, snel te leren en digital snake. 
En de acceptatie bij bandjes... dat is een kwestie van tijd en overtuigingskracht en ik ben ervan overtuigd dat de M-400 het gaat winnen van de LS-9, zeker met nieuwe features zoals de personal monitor mixer.

----------


## showband

Ik denk dat de 19 inch montage van een LS9 samen met het prijspunt er voor zorgt dat yamaha niet aan de geeuwhonger zal gaat.

en dat stuk acceptatie is in digiland natuurlijk betrekkelijk. aangezien alles in no time verouderd is.

Qua bedieningsgemak blijf ik de soundcraft spirit digi nog steeds de mooiste interface vinden. Gewoon een verticale channelstrip et presto.

----------


## jans

Ik denk dat er voor beide tafels een doelgroep is.
Zo heb ik bewust voor de LS-9/16 gekozen. Puur omdat ik graag alles bij de hand wil hebben. Soms is de tafel overkill voor de situatie maar dit neem ik dan voor lief. Ik heb nu een mengtafel waar ik voorheen twee had staan met de bijbehorende effect/drive racken.

Ik vindt, voor mijn situatie, een voordeel van de LS-9 dat ik gewoon een XLR achter in de tafel kan steken.

----------


## purplehaze

Tja in geval van de M400 kun je ook 8 inputs op xlr gebruiken en 6 auxen en L/R.

Als het meer dan dit gaat worden, en dat wordt het natuurlijk al snel, dan vind ik het wel zo handig om met een CAT5 kabeltje ff snel een stageblok te leggen waar je met wat korte kabeltjes zo veel mogelijk inputs kunt pakken.

en wat betreft alles bij de hand...het moge duidelijk zijn dat dit met de M400 ook dik in orde is.
Ik heb ook wel eens het idee dat de M400 overkill is als ik weer eens een bandje sta te doen met 16 kanalen en een 4/5 monitorgroepen. maar goed dan kun je het wel verfraaien door de inear mixen stereo te maken, kanalen naar believen te dubbelen voor monitoraansturing, meerdere galmpjes te gebruiken en een delaytje.

Nu kan ik eigenlijk ook met mijn 01V96 (die ik al had voor ik de M400) maar dan weet ik wel dat ik vet inlever op bedieningsgemak & geluidskwaliteit en ik moet een analoge multi meenemen van pak em beet 60 kg met case.
...nou dan weet ik al vrij snel welke tafel ermee gaat, je raakt verwent en je moet het jezelf ook een beetje leuk maken en dat doet de M400 uitstekend.

----------


## xvisionbelgium

Beste M400 gebruikers,

Hebben jullie soms zin om een M400 User Group op te richten zodat we ervaringen kunnen uitwisselen en de cross-retal mogelijkheden wat kunnen optimaliseren. 

Gr.

----------


## purplehaze

klinkt als een goed plan, ik had daar ook al over gedacht 
maar wat bedoel je precies met: 
cross-retal mogelijkheden ?

----------


## xvisionbelgium

> klinkt als een goed plan, ik had daar ook al over gedacht 
> maar wat bedoel je precies met: 
> cross-retal mogelijkheden ?



Moest dus cross-RENTAL zijn.... 

Zelf heb ik nu 2 M400's (meestal FOH & MON combinatie) maar af en toe zou ik er nog nodig hebben voor bepaalde jobs. Nu is dat altijd een "grote zoektocht" naar wie heeft er nog eentje in de verhuur, gezien Roland mij nog geen lijst kan geven van wie er nu een M400 heeft. 
Ik denk dat dit wel interessant kan zijn voor andere verhuurbedrijven die eens extra M400, 1608'/0816's etc nodig hebben voor een bepaalde job.

Dat moet natuurlijk niet groot zijn.. ik had gedacht aan een website met een forum (zoals dit) en hopen dat de mensen van Roland actief deelnemen aan dit forum, een sectie waar men kan aangeven wat men zelf in de verhuur heeft, met de nodige contactgegevens en de nodige info & links naar de RSS producten. Alle ideeen zijn welkom

----------


## MusicXtra

> Moest dus cross-RENTAL zijn.... 
> 
> Zelf heb ik nu 2 M400's (meestal FOH & MON combinatie) maar af en toe zou ik er nog nodig hebben voor bepaalde jobs. Nu is dat altijd een "grote zoektocht" naar wie heeft er nog eentje in de verhuur, gezien Roland mij nog geen lijst kan geven van wie er nu een M400 heeft. 
> Ik denk dat dit wel interessant kan zijn voor andere verhuurbedrijven die eens extra M400, 1608'/0816's etc nodig hebben voor een bepaalde job.
> 
> Dat moet natuurlijk niet groot zijn.. ik had gedacht aan een website met een forum (zoals dit) en hopen dat de mensen van Roland actief deelnemen aan dit forum, een sectie waar men kan aangeven wat men zelf in de verhuur heeft, met de nodige contactgegevens en de nodige info & links naar de RSS producten. Alle ideeen zijn welkom



Ik vind dit een buitengewoon goed plan.
Bij mij is de grootste angst uitval van de M400, wanneer dat zou gebeuren is de ramp niet te overzien, een dergelijk initiatief zorgt ervoor dat je in elk geval voor een back-up kunt zorgen.

----------


## xvisionbelgium

Wel... ik wil dat gerust opzetten al er eventueel een paar mensen willen meewerken voor de moderatie & opmaak van de site.

(gezien mijn IT achtergrond nogal microsoft minded is, zou ik iets in DotNetNuke maken met YetAnotherForum)

Nu nog een goede URL voor de site ! suggesties (die nog vrij zijn) ? 






> Ik vind dit een buitengewoon goed plan.
> Bij mij is de grootste angst uitval van de M400, wanneer dat zou gebeuren is de ramp niet te overzien, een dergelijk initiatief zorgt ervoor dat je in elk geval voor een back-up kunt zorgen.

----------


## purplehaze

Een naam is simpel:
V-mixing.extensie o.i.d.

(Vmixing.com bestaat trouwens al)

----------


## ultimatesound

Het grote voordeel van de Roland is de goedkope digitale snake en de betere preamps. Nu heb ik eerder ergens gelezen dat je de Roland snake kunt gebruiken bij de Yamaha LS9, je zou zelfs de preamps kunnen aansturen. Weet iemand wat je hier voor nodig hebt en hoe dit werkt?

De combi Yamaha tafel, met de preamps en de snake van Roland zou natuurlijk killing zijn. Best of both worlds!

----------


## MusicSupport

> Het grote voordeel van de Roland is de goedkope digitale snake en de betere preamps. Nu heb ik eerder ergens gelezen dat je de Roland snake kunt gebruiken bij de Yamaha LS9, je zou zelfs de preamps kunnen aansturen. Weet iemand wat je hier voor nodig hebt en hoe dit werkt?
> 
> De combi Yamaha tafel, met de preamps en de snake van Roland zou natuurlijk killing zijn. Best of both worlds!



Dit heb je gelezen:

Yamaha Control of the S-4000 Digital Snake

Er omslachtige operatie die veel apparatuur in beslag neemt en veel centjes kost. Maar wel kan werken uiteraard!

----------


## ultimatesound

Ha, bedankt voor de info.

Voor de LS9 gaat het niet eens werken omdat deze geen Remote Control Port heeft.

Helaas...

----------


## MusicSupport

Schop:

Inmiddels hier ook 1x M400, 1x M380, 1608 en S4000 in huis.

Ondanks dat ik dit topic goed had gelezen ben ik toch ook weer tegen het Sennheiser i.c.m. RSS ruisprobleem aangelopen!
(Zie paar pagina's terug)

Het klopt dat de S4000 hier geen last van heeft maar de Mixers en de 1608 wel. Nu wil ik niet aan de Roland apparatuur gaan solderen en verlooptouwtjes zijn ook niet echt handig.

Andere RSS gebruikers moeten dit probleem ook hebben; heeft de aangeboden oplossing gewerkt bij jullie? Of gebruiken jullie geen IEM's?

Ik kan natuurlijk ook dat condensatornetwerkje aan de binnenzijde van de IEM's solderen. Het heeft geen invloed op de werking en klank en ik heb heb eigenlijk nooit kapotte zenders of ontvangers van Sennheiser (dus wat betreft de garantie maak ik me daar ook niet druk om)...
Of delen jullie een andere mening?

Voor de vaste bandjes met eigen IEM's toch maar wat korte 'condensator networked' XLR's maken...

Suggesties?

----------


## purplehaze

Hoi, wij hebben gewoon een aantal XLR-kabels (3 meter, blauw, gelabeld) voorzien van het condensator netwerkje en deze standaard in onze kabelcase liggen die met de M400 meegaat.
Dan gaat het met eigen IEM-rackjes goed maar ook met IEM-rackjes van derden.
Nadeel is dat je wel moet blijven nadenken zeker als er ander personeel meegaat.

----------


## JohanH

Misschien stomme vraag, maar welk type/merk van condensators heb je gebruikt... kwestie van ze in de XLR te krijgen...

Trouwens met AKG IVM4's geen problemen.





> Hoi, wij hebben gewoon een aantal XLR-kabels (3 meter, blauw, gelabeld) voorzien van het condensator netwerkje en deze standaard in onze kabelcase liggen die met de M400 meegaat.
> Dan gaat het met eigen IEM-rackjes goed maar ook met IEM-rackjes van derden.
> Nadeel is dat je wel moet blijven nadenken zeker als er ander personeel meegaat.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hoi, wij hebben gewoon een aantal XLR-kabels (3 meter, blauw, gelabeld) voorzien van het condensator netwerkje en deze standaard in onze kabelcase liggen die met de M400 meegaat.
> Dan gaat het met eigen IEM-rackjes goed maar ook met IEM-rackjes van derden.
> Nadeel is dat je wel moet blijven nadenken zeker als er ander personeel meegaat.



Voor derden moeten er zeker zulke XLR touwtjes komen. Maar ik kan met groot gemak ook even de zenders van de bandjes omsolderen. Dit netwerkje heeft geen invloed op de werking en klank op andere mixers. Het enige wat het doet is de HF storting kortsluiten.

Dat het met AKG/andere merken In Ear systemen niet tot problemen leidt geeft ook wel te denken over de HF interferentie afscherming/voeding in de Sennheiser kastjes. 
Roland (RSS) is wel even vergeten dat Sennheiser toch wel een beetje marktleider is op dit gebied in Europa en hebben op een HF netfilter bezuinigd op de uitgang (of wellicht al in de voeding)

Ik zal het ook eens proberen met wat andere systemen als die aan mijn neus voorbij komen

----------


## Outline

Steven,

Je zegt nu wel dat het te denken geeft over de afscherming van Sennheiser. Maar Sennheiser doet niks verkeerds: die bouwen die dingen al jaren en er is wereldwijd nooit eerder over dit probleem geklaagd. Daarbij ga ik er vanuit dat we wereldwijd ondertussen wel elke configuratie van de Sennheiser's i.c.m. andere apparatuur wel gehad hebben.

Wat mij betreft ligt het probleem bij Roland. Zoals gezegd heeft nog nooit eerder iemand over het probleem met de Sennheiser's geklaagd, behalve dus nu bij de Roland's. Dat geeft aan dat het ontwerp niet klopt en dat het niet uitvoerig getest is. Anders had dit probleem wel in de testfase naar voren gekomen.

Daarnaast is het naar mijn mening niet meer dan normaal dat Roland nu in het fabricage-proces een wijziging zou moeten doorvoeren d.m.v. het standaard inbouwen van het netwerkje en een terugroep-actie uitvoert voor alle tafels die al in gebruik zijn of op z'n minst de onderdelen gratis beschikbaar stellen zodat dealers (of gebruikers met ervaring) deze zelf in kunnen bouwen.

In short: Roland's bad.

Ps. Heb je binnenkort een keer tijd voor een luistersessie van de B4 en M6?

----------


## MusicSupport

> Steven,
> 
> Je zegt nu wel dat het te denken geeft over de afscherming van Sennheiser. Maar Sennheiser doet niks verkeerds: die bouwen die dingen al jaren en er is wereldwijd nooit eerder over dit probleem geklaagd. Daarbij ga ik er vanuit dat we wereldwijd ondertussen wel elke configuratie van de Sennheiser's i.c.m. andere apparatuur wel gehad hebben.



Ook Sennheiser heeft klaarblijkelijk geen HF inrush netfilter; niet dat dat 100% noodzaak is. Geen idee of het met de G3 ook het geval is? Iemand een die dat kan testen en bevestigen? Het probleem deed zich overigens ook bij Aviom voor. Ik denk inderdaad dat ik maar jij ook niet kan oordelen of Sennheiser hier wel of niet debet aan is. Zal het probleem ook eens voorleggen aan onze elektronica doktor.





> Wat mij betreft ligt het probleem bij Roland. Zoals gezegd heeft nog nooit eerder iemand over het probleem met de Sennheiser's geklaagd, behalve dus nu bij de Roland's. Dat geeft aan dat het ontwerp niet klopt en dat het niet uitvoerig getest is. Anders had dit probleem wel in de testfase naar voren gekomen.



Agree met noodzaak tot nuance; het ontwerp klopt wel, dit is gewoon een slordige bezuinigingsmaatregel vermoed ik. Roland gaat met REAC prat op uitmuntende digitale signaal overdracht (wat ook zo is) maar vergeet even de uitgangen van de mixers en de S1608 stagebox te voorzien van een HF netfilter. Slordig... (De S4000 daarintegen is 100% storingsvrij!)





> Daarnaast is het naar mijn mening niet meer dan normaal dat Roland nu in het fabricage-proces een wijziging zou moeten doorvoeren d.m.v. het standaard inbouwen van het netwerkje en een terugroep-actie uitvoert voor alle tafels die al in gebruik zijn of op z'n minst de onderdelen gratis beschikbaar stellen zodat dealers (of gebruikers met ervaring) deze zelf in kunnen bouwen.



Dat zou heel netjes zijn! 

Ik heb nu alle Sennheisers voorzien van een condensatorfilter netwerkje. Binnenin onderop de print gesoldeerd. Werkt perfect en heeft geen invloed op de klank of werking en werkt 100% met andere mixers of geluidsbronnen. Soort van upgrade; omdat anderen verzuimen hun uitgangen te filteren...

Kanttekening; ik en de collega's zijn mega enthousiast over de Roland M380/400 en stageboxen. De klank is echt super; de mogelijkheden ruim voldoende en het bedieningsgemak is ook goed te noemen voor deze bedragen!





> In short: Roland's bad.
> 
> Ps. Heb je binnenkort een keer tijd voor een luistersessie van de B4 en M6?



Heb 4 B4's in huis waar je naar mag komen luisteren. Heb deze week wel tijd! Mail me maar! M6 is even uitgesteld tot volgend jaar. Eerst alle amps naar D6'en toe brengen.

----------


## Livemixing

Hee mensen, ik ben nieuw op dit forum en ik las deze thread en dacht, misschien is het wel leuk om even te melden dat er op 24 augustus een roadshow is georganiseerd door Roland.. op 24 augustus staan ze in Strijen (20km ten zuiden van Rotterdam) bij de firma AudioBizz Benelux. Het is voor iedereen toegankelijk maar je moet wel eerst inschrijven door te mailen naar support@audiobizz.nl je hoeft alleen je naam en het aantal personen te vermelden  :Smile:  oja, en of je de avond of middag demo bij wilt wonen.. meer info kan je vinden op AudioBizz Benelux B.V. - Importeur / distributeur van professionele audioapparatuur 

Misschien tot de 24e want ik ga hier zeker even een kijkje nemen!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Misschien tot de 24e want ik ga hier zeker even een kijkje nemen!



Laat me raden: Jij staat hier de demo te verzorgen? :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Wim Donkers - Output

Ter aanvulling; op 25 augustus vanaf 17.30 vindt de RSG roadshow/demodag ook plaats bij Output in Den Bosch. Aanmelden kan via de website. (Output - Professional Audio, Video & Lighting)

Heb begrepen dat ze ook gaan laten zien hoe je de v-mixers aan kunt sturen vanaf een iPad.

De nieuwe M-300 staat er trouwens ook!

----------


## JohanH

Ik zou me heel erg moeten vergist hebben, maar gisteren zag ik tijdens een TV programma dat de beelden toonde van de repetitie's van Milk Inc in het Antwerps Sportpaleis toch wel een M400 aan de FOH staan... wel naast een Venue (main desk)...

'k zou toch wel graag eens weten waarvoor ze die gebruiken...

----------

